# One Star Fairy - Part 2



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

OK, so I was reading a thread from last night started by Cockerpoo here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/160732-one-star-fairy.html

but the thread got closed. 

I just wanted to say to Cockerpoo...thanks for that poem. I loved it!!!!

Here it is for anyone that hasn't read it:



> I'm the one star fairy
> I'm as sneaky as hell
> I like to cause upset
> Can't you just tell?
> ...


The poem is really great!

I wondered though...can you (or others) write a ditty for other types of internet forum poster that you see here or other forums? Things that really stand out to you?

I have one type that I see quite a lot lately...

I am Miss Sensitivity
And I'll stand up for the world
I found some others just like me
They've become my 'Forum Girls'

You wrote a post the other day
Where you expressed your opinion
How could you be so heartless
To do that in my dominion?

They messaged me, my lynch mob
Because you were overjoyed
How could you post, "I found a job!  "
You know my husband's unemployed! 

That other thread you started...
"We have started family planning",
How could you be so tactless
To the member, "Ronnie Branning"?

Last week you won the lotto
OK, so only 20 pounds
But some of us have never won
And your thread made us feel down.

You should think about the things you write
Before you press "Submit".
Your good news, jokes and laughter
Can make others feel like ****.

I know that I am right on this
My 'Forum Girls' agree
You need to sink down to our shelf
It's labelled, "Pity Me".

Yours,

Miss Sensitivity BA Green Blobs., MA ForumLikes., BSc PostCounts., BA OneStarRatings


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I prefer mine and Mckenzies :lol:

*My Hero, Bumble*
_Written by McKenzie_

Tomorrow's the day when your doggie dreams will come true,
And you'll show the world just what little dogs can do.
You'll run and you'll jump, oh I wish I could see,
Because Bumby you'll always be a hero to me!!!!

Love Kenzie

*Kenzie*
One day soon (not too long from now)
You'll suddenly jump and your mum will shout 'WOW!'
Once you've jumped once, I know you wont stop
Other owners will be so jealous their eyes will go pop!
You'll do agility and I'd come to cheer you on
But there's really no need - I already know you'll have won

Love Bumby xxxx​
 xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

classixuk said:


> OK, so I was reading a thread from last night started by Cockerpoo here:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/160732-one-star-fairy.html
> 
> ...


*Oh i'm so laughing and so is hubby,( i had to read it out to him).I couldn't have said it better myself.*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

this will be interesting this thread, bout time something funny was posted


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Love it, brains will be wracking today to think of a poem to put up lolol.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I wondered though...can you (or others) write a ditty for other types of internet forum poster that you see here or other forums? Things that really stand out to you?
> 
> I have one type that I see quite a lot lately...
> 
> ...


:lol: Hilarious! I see that kind of poster a fair bit :lol: I don't mind the one star fairies but I find these are far worse. I guffawed at the Ronnie Branning part!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Fantastic, really made me chuckle


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OK just to play Devils Advocate  





BEING INSENSITIVE 


There are many, insensitive people, 
in this world. They don't think before
they speak. They'll say whatever comes
into their mind and not care, what havoc, 
they wreak. If they would take the time, 
before they utter their words and give it
plenty of thought, it wouldn't be so 
detrimental and feelings, wouldn't be so
wrought. Kind words, are music to your
ears and everybody, will respond. When
you haven't anything nice to say, it's not
possible to form a bond. So before you
speak, think it over, very carefully, for
words, can never be taken back. It only
creates hostility and it shows, how much
you lack!


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Can't help feeling that I've missed something here!, anyone, what's going on?. wayne.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't really start many threads
I much rather send a reply
Mainly to cause friction
That's my daily "high"

I don't have much to contribute
Unless sarcasm wins the day
Annoying, Pathetic and damn rude
Yes that's me and that's my way

When I cannot find the words to say
Then posting smilies says it all
Especially the roll eyes one
I think I'm being cool

I know some have me on ignore
Iv'e angered them it's true
But I just can't help being vile
And love to get at you

It's because I am a saddo
Not nice and just a fool
I'm jealous you are all getting "likes"
and I've got none at all.


My little ode about the nasty sarcastic posters


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic poems guys....I am going to have to think of some. Its been a while since I wrote a poem.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Fantastic poems guys....I am going to have to think of some. Its been a while since I wrote a poem.


I wish could write poems but im pants at it lol, i enjoy reading them tho


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I love to post pictures 
of my beloved pets
Stories of their antics
and trips to the vets

I love to tell you stories
of what they did that day
and who they met out walking
and encountered along the way

I am a proud mummy
it's true I do admit
They make me laugh, they make me smile
and I love them all to bits.




A nice ode this time


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Some days threads go no where fast.
Other days opinions are quickly cast. 
Pregnant unhealth tested dogs and moggie cats. 
Some members need to invest in army style hats.
Pedigree snobs and cross breed galore.
But at the end of the day all are welcome through the door.

No matter what pets our love of animals brought us here. 
For talking, discussions and maybe find someone near. 
A phone call buddy or a dog walking friend,
Information and good threads to no end.

Cat health section for the needs of your cat.
The chat section for banana's and all that.
The dog breeding section for ethical breeding advice.
And even a rodent section for help with your mice.

Although we argue and fight sometimes.
At least on petforums we can speak our minds. 
Love for animals is what make us unique.
And trying to offer advice to those who seek.

A petforum member and proud to be. 
A great place to spend hours at least it is to me.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

What's this place I've found anew?
My troll hands are itching,
There's so much to do!
I'll open with casual b*tching

To start with it's too calm and quiet,
I shall have to work to mix it up,
let's start a thread to make a riot,
say something awful about a pup.

There we have it, this is the way!
They're arguing and they're sniping,
I'll sit and watch, it's made my day,
there's nothing better than friends fighting!

It doesn't matter if I should gain
bad rep for my misdeeds,
That's the way I like my fame!
like food and drink, it is a need.

But there's one thing that defeats me,
Ill whisper it in your ear,
just try to keep it a secret, heehee!
PRETEND THAT I'M NOT HERE!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> What's this place I've found anew?
> My troll hands are itching,
> There's so much to do!
> I'll open with casual b*tching
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

For the Know alls 

Holier than thou

Descend, damn you!
If you spend all your time up there
Then your pride will
Block the message.
The ways in which you answer me -
Maybe they seem not assuming to you -
But the tones flow over me and erupt in anger
Because of the narrow ways in which your mind works.
True, God is all -
But all that is done
By you acting a little above,
And believing yourself to be so far above,
Is increase the possibility
Of alienation of others from the path that you follow.
Be careful where you tread -
Careful of the words that sprout from your mouth.

You must be able to descend to any other man's depth
So that you may be able to empathise with him -
See where he walks -
And so that you may show him the way up the mountain.
Too often now
You seem to only wave at him from above -
Not moving to help him,
Just sitting pretty in the heights.

Love and empathy are entwined -
You cannot stay high 
And expect others to climb a mountain
With no guide 
And only the Beacon atop it -
For that often seems far too far away -
So small and distant -
You must be the intercessor -
The guide and the pathfinder.
Love and descend -
Not losing your footing -
But working in understanding
Of All -
From points of view other than yours.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> For the Know alls
> 
> Holier than thou
> 
> ...


lol this one should be made into a thread on its own and a sticky in the cat section :tongue_smilie:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> I am Miss Sensitivity
> And I'll stand up for the world
> I found some others just like me
> They've become my 'Forum Girls'
> ...


Bloody brilliant poem, and sooooooo true! This is deffo the impression I have got of some folks on here. A circle of members that will be up in arms no matter what that person (or persons) posts  They have this, you can't post this cos it will upset x y z, and you can't post that because it will upset a b c mentallity.....And don't get me started on the pity party threads lol.

Good for you mate! Do you think they will see the error of their ways, though? Doubt it, but you can but try!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish I got the Ronnie Branning part


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Bloody brilliant poem, and sooooooo true! This is deffo the impression I have got of some folks on here. A circle of members that will be up in arms no matter what that person (or persons) posts  They have this, you can't post this cos it will upset x y z, and you can't post that because it will upset a b c mentallity.....And don't get me started on the pity party threads lol.
> 
> Good for you mate! Do you think they will see the error of their ways, though? Doubt it, but you can but try!


Well said Sleeepyhollow, never were truer words spoken Hun 

You are very astute ... or is it just so obvious


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> this will be interesting this thread, bout time something funny was posted


Oh but some people do try to post some funny stuff, but miss sensitivity and her pals jump all over it and demand it closed!  While making out the OP is nasty and insensitive!

And those that complain about star ratings, but rate others threads low. Hypocricy stinks!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Well said Sleeepyhollow, never were truer words spoken Hun
> 
> You are very astute ... or is it just so obvious


Sadly its very obvious


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Oh but some people do try to post some funny stuff, but miss sensitivity and her pals jump all over it and demand it closed!  While making out the OP is nasty and insensitive!
> 
> And those that complain about star ratings, but rate others threads low. Hypocricy stinks!


I maybe missed some closed threads, who knows, who cares, I have seen a fair bit of judgmental posts though and bullying cos certain people seem to think there the guru of all things pets lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Sadly its very obvious


I am inclined to agree :thumbsup:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I maybe missed some closed threads, who knows, who cares, I have seen a fair bit of judgmental posts though and bullying cos certain people seem to think there the guru of all things pets lol


I heard this happens in the Cat section alot?

Snobbery breed wise?

Do these members have letters after their names? If not, their advice is only opinion!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I heard this happens in the Cat section alot?


The general section is worst


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I heard this happens in the Cat section alot?


You heard right then  happens all over but sadly


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> The general section is worst


For me, it has been.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> You heard right then  happens all over but sadly


Happy days!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Hey, I had a look in the fishy section last night, and I was horrified with what I saw in there. There is a member who although knowledgeable, speaks to people like crap. And over complicates the advice he gives to appear clever, thats why I posted my SIMPLE swim bladder thread.
> 
> Keep it simple and people will follow the advice better. And of course politely given!


I never go in there lol so dunno who you mean but this place is full of diff natures and upbringings and cultures so it has been entertaining and frustrating for most here at one time or another :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> I never go in there lol so dunno who you mean but this place is full of diff natures and upbringings and cultures so it has been entertaining and frustrating for most here at one time or another :tongue_smilie:


Exactly the same with all the forum sections 

As you so wisely say...


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

In amongst all the poems, we seem to have missed out this kind of poster:



JUST STATING MY OPINON

Just stating my opinion
Im going to speak my mind
I dont give a **** just who I hurt
Dont care if Im unkind.

Just stating my opinion
Because it is my right
To vilify just everyone
Who comes within my sight

Just stating my opinion
Dont want you to post yours
I dont give a **** bout what you think
Quite frankly, youre all bores.

Just stating my opinion
So we can make a fuss
By mocking the unfortunates
Who all differ from us.

Just stating my opinion
But if you contradict
Or point out that I could be wrong
Ill say youre in a clique

Just stating my opinion
And if you dont agree
Ill post to say youre in a clique
And ganging up on me.

Just stating my opinion
But dont you dare state yours
Or else Ill go off in a huff
Slamming all the doors.

Just stating my opinion
So dont dare get upset 
At racist/sizist/wrong info
Have you not got it yet?

Look, Im stating my opinion
Because I have the right
And if you dont like the rubbish I post
Then leave this place  goodnight!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

As has been mentioned to me before ... The people who weep and wail about people giving advice to others, rarely have anything to say, or knowledge to share themselves, on threads asking for help ... Rarely see them _even_ try to contribute ...

Funny that


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> As has been mentioned to me before ... The people who weep and wail about people giving advice to others, rarely have anything to say, or knowledge to share themselves, on threads asking for help ... Rarely see them _even_ try to contribute ...
> 
> Funny that


Yeah and its funny that a lot of the people who give advice are never in any other "nice or good" threads they are just there to swoop on the bad ones. it works both ways imo! and how can you possibly know what threads everyone has read and taken part on! how many people may have sent a pm instead of going on the thread?  and to be fair many people wont post their advice for fear of being slated or told off by those who think they know better.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah and its funny that a lot of the people who give advice are never in any other "nice or good" threads they are just there to swoop on the bad ones. it works both ways imo! and how can you possibly know what threads everyone has read and taken part on! how many people may have sent a pm instead of going on the thread?  and to be fair many people wont post their advice for fear of being slated or told off by those who think they know better.


Most people post on forums ... that's what forums are about surely


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Most people post on forums ... that's what forums are about surely


I do yes  but if you look at how many users are on line there are a huge amount of guests too who just look and browse - many new members say " I have been reading for a while and now decided to post" - everyone is different - some people prefer to stay in the background and read some are more forth right and post straight away - I often browse the dog section but very rarely post but I love reading it and have learnt many things from doing so where is the harm? - IMO neither is wrong


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

No more poems anyone? Loving them


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Will need to have a read at them later..

Affriad my brain dies when it comes to writing poems


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I do yes  but if you look at how many users are on line there are a huge amount of guests too who just look and browse - many new members say " I have been reading for a while and now decided to post" - everyone is different - some people prefer to stay in the background and read some are more forth right and post straight away - I often browse the dog section but very rarely post but I love reading it and have learnt many things from doing so where is the harm? - IMO neither is wrong


Who said there was any harm


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Opinions!

If I could move a mountain 
With nothing but my hands, 
And I could make the rain fall 
An all drought tortured lands, 
If I could make things better 
On every single day 
I could still not change opinions 
And make others think my way 

It is futile that we think 
Another's mind could be shaped, 
That with just our simple words 
Their ignorance has escaped, 
And yet no one does consider 
That they might just be wrong 
'Cause to find a new opinon 
Could take too very long


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Opinions!
> 
> If I could move a mountain
> With nothing but my hands,
> ...


But how much worse not to have any, or worse still, none that were based on knowledge or experience


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Opinions!
> 
> If I could move a mountain
> With nothing but my hands,
> ...


you have a knack for poetry  actually am surprised most the ones posted here are really well written not the digs but the poetry lol


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> you have a knack for poetry  actually am surprised most the ones posted here are really well written not the digs but the poetry lol


You can just "google" for poems on certain subjects. Not so much an art!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I wish I got the Ronnie Branning part


I didn't get it either..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Who said there was any harm


Well you pointed out that some were not posting anything at all which u seemed to think was not right.



Amethyst said:


> But how much worse not to have any, or worse still, none that were based on knowledge or experience


I lOVE that people have opinions I myself am very Opinionated as im sure you have noticed I dont take that away from anyone though and never have - and just because someone thinks they have more knowledge or experience does not meant others cannot challenge that opinion or that the person with knowlege or experience can talk down to others who have not


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I think most if not all of the poems are copied and pasted 

Good fun though


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> you have a knack for poetry  actually am surprised most the ones posted here are really well written not the digs but the poetry lol


I havent written them LOL god would take me hours to write and think of that -  I have looked for them online  others on here are far more talented and can actually write poetry like Smudge and Free Spirit too xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I wish I got the Ronnie Branning part





Jazzy said:


> I didn't get it either..


Ronnie Branning Eastenders, lost a baby to cot death then swapped it with another baby


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> I didn't get it either..


same I thought it was some pom thing   



suzy93074 said:


> I havent written them LOL god would take me hours to write and think of that -  I have looked for them online  others on here are far more talented and can actually write poetry like Smudge and Free Spirit too xxx


oops lol and here i was gonna actually write one  smudge is awesome at writing havent read freespirits but will bug her now to now I know lol


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> I didn't get it either..


For you and Gratch - Ronnie Branning is a fictional character off Eastenders (emphasis on fictional), played by Samantha Womack, who lost a child in the soap and a controversial storyline of baby swapping ensued.

Edit- Whoops, Rona has beaten me to it!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> same I thought it was some pom thing
> 
> oops lol and here i was gonna actually write one  smudge is awesome at writing havent read freespirits but will bug her now to now I know lol


I thought that said porn thing LOL I need to put my glasses on!:blink:

Yeah they both very good  its certainly a talent I envy - I do love reading poems though


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> just because someone thinks they have more knowledge or experience does not meant others cannot challenge that opinion or that the person with knowlege or experience can talk down to others who have not


The point I made was that those that moan about people who post info, seldom have anything helpful to contribute themselves ... and I mean ANYTHING 

Most never even post in anywhere but general chat ... which is of course their perogative ... but they oughta quit griping


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I think most if not all of the poems are copied and pasted


Not mine - wrote it all by myself


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> The point I made was that those that moan about people who post info, seldom have anything helpful to contribute themselves ... and I mean ANYTHING
> 
> Most never even post in anywhere but general chat ... which is of course their perogative ... but they oughta quit griping


Have to agree with this, though I think it covers more sections than general chat. There are people here who I have never seen help anyone but they are always here to moan and pass around rumours about others


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> The point I made was that those that moan about people who post info, seldom have anything helpful to contribute themselves ... and I mean ANYTHING
> 
> Most never even post in anywhere but general chat ... which is of course their perogative ... but they oughta quit griping


There is no rule that says you have to stay in a certain section of the forum because u dont post much in other parts of the forum.....


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Ronnie Branning Eastenders, lost a baby to cot death then swapped it with another baby


Oh I seeeee...thanks Rona.. I don't watch Eastenders so don't know any of the characters. :laugh:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Not mine - wrote it all by myself


Yours was fab hun welldone!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

shibby said:


> For you and Gratch - Ronnie Branning is a fictional character off Eastenders (emphasis on fictional), played by Samantha Womack, who lost a child in the soap and a controversial storyline of baby swapping ensued.
> 
> Edit- Whoops, Rona has beaten me to it!


Thanks Shibby.  I don't watch it so no wonder I didn't understand it..:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Mine ain't copied it's written with my own bear hands!
Yeah!! I know - it shows!

Its only a forums
Its just like a game
Don't take it too seriously
If you want to stay sane


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yours was fab hun welldone!


Thank you!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Thanks Shibby.  I don't watch it so no wonder I didn't understand it..:lol:


You're missing out... On nothing! Well, perhaps a headache


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Mine ain't copied it's written with my own bear hands!
> Yeah!! I know - it shows!
> 
> Its only a forums
> ...


You have bear hands?   Short and sweet, I like it...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Mine ain't copied it's written with my own bear hands!
> Yeah!! I know - it shows!
> 
> Its only a forums
> ...


love it  and am guilty of taking it to serious at times, maybe cos its sposed to be an escape but becomes as tense as reality


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Mine ain't copied it's written with my own bear hands!
> Yeah!! I know - it shows!
> 
> Its only a forums
> ...



I bet you found it hard to get the pen between those... 









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> love it  and am guilty of taking it to serious at times, maybe cos its sposed to be an escape but becomes as tense as reality


Yep maybe we should make a soap opera about PF LOL


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yep maybe we should make a soap opera about PF LOL


Wasn't their a drama series called BEDLAM


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yep maybe we should make a soap opera about PF LOL


lol would be tossing the tv out the window some days haha


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> I bet you found it hard to get the pen between those...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL!! thats classic Janet! xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Wasn't their a drama series called BEDLAM


LOL rings a bell! but sounds a good name!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

My family consider me a bossy creature
I am sure that is not my best feature.
I feel they have highly exaggerated
that if we can't agree I get agitated.

They argue the point to have their say
but I know my idea is a better way.
My forte is knowing the best thing to do
before they end up in a stew.

So is it any wonder I get cross
when they always want to argue the toss.
Now I don't want you to think I'm a skite
it's just that I know I'm always right.

They shut the gate after the horse has bolted
I'm left to correct when they have faulted.
It's not easy to live always being right
as it has got me into a lot of strife.

When I know I'm right why should I hesitate
they should know by now "she'll be right mate"


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> My family consider me a bossy creature
> I am sure that is not my best feature.
> I feel they have highly exaggerated
> that if we can't agree I get agitated.
> ...


Love this, yes, it does get tiresome always being right, but I guess some of us have to do it ... the cross we have to bear *sigh*


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Has anyone seen this site on typical forum folk?

Flame Warriors Home

No poems, but still very funny. Here's an example:



:lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

To avoid criticism do nothing, say nothing, be nothing.

Elbert Hubbard


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Gonna repost this as it's so funny and some of you may not have seen it.
It fits this thread quite well too 

YouTube - Internet Forum Debate


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amusing to watch them liking posts
that ooze of irony when mirrored back
Arrogance and "knowledge" there persona
yet In reality they don't know jack

But who's to stop them feeling "perfect"
let them think they are the best
we all know there full of ****
and most here are unimpressed

Sitting on there big butts pointing
fingers that up there nose have been
not practicing what they preach
all have noticed but them it does seem


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shibby said:


> Has anyone seen this site on typical forum folk?
> 
> Flame Warriors Home
> 
> ...


This is brilliant!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Amusing to watch them liking posts
> that ooze of irony when mirrored back
> Arrogance and "knowledge" there persona
> yet In reality they don't know jack
> ...


Ain't that the truth


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> To avoid criticism do nothing, say nothing, be nothing.
> 
> Elbert Hubbard


Very, very true. You find the NOTHINGS are the popular people on forums.

But I would rather be SOMETHING and be heard and true to myself, even if it makes me unpopular with the NOTHINGS!

Because at the end of the day, I would rather be SOMETHING than a NOTHING!

Almost poetic?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Ain't that the truth


yep glad you liked it  ...


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> This is brilliant!


It's great isn't it?! I think there's one for everyone there, even 'Perv'!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

rona said:


> Gonna repost this as it's so funny and some of you may not have seen it.
> It fits this thread quite well too
> 
> YouTube - Internet Forum Debate


Hadn't seen it


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

There's trouble on the forum
havoc's knocking on the door,
someone fetch a helping hand,
Or we'll be laid out on the floor.

Someone's nicked the common sense
our fair play's been removed,
we need some sensibility,
and our general mood improved!

Thank goodness! I can hear them,
the cavalry's on its way,
The mods en masse, the level-headed,
here to save the day!

And now the problems have been solved,
negativity blasted with flair,
so thank you to the mods out there,
you keep the forums fair!

I thought I'd try a nice one this time. A bit butt-kissy, maybe, but the mods do keep things sane around here


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok seeming as you are all putting me to shame and writing heres one Ive just made up so dont laugh!

Vultures

Waiting like a pack of vultures to swoop
we all await them to decend on the group
they seldom ask questions, or ask for info
assuming is their only intro.

They say they are only caring for the animal, who has no voice
but dont they realise they have a choice?

The human that is writing the post
the one they are all intent to roast
They are the answer of course

Through them the animal will gain
so try not to push them away in vain
for this the animal will only suffer

For what can words of wisdom do
if the poster does not come back to follow through.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Not laughing! That's good! :thumbup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Or... How about ~

Dont say this and dont say that.
Think of owner  not the cat :nono:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> Not laughing! That's good! :thumbup:


aww fanks lol yours is good as well!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> Not laughing! That's good! :thumbup:


lol it was good


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Ok seeming as you are all putting me to shame and writing heres one Ive just made up so dont laugh!
> 
> Vultures
> 
> ...


Don't do yourself down Suzy - this is really good :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> Very, very true. You find the NOTHINGS are the popular people on forums.
> 
> But I would rather be SOMETHING and be heard and true to myself, even if it makes me unpopular with the NOTHINGS!
> 
> ...


Choose your subjects well though and don't just shout for the sake of it


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

shibby said:


> Has anyone seen this site on typical forum folk?
> 
> Flame Warriors Home
> 
> ...


There is one for us all  Some of us can cross over into more than one, though I doubt it'd be a good idea to point out who is which lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

rona said:


> Choose your subjects well though and don't just shout for the sake of it


Yeah, my mum used to say "Choose your battles wisely"


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Don't do yourself down Suzy - this is really good :thumbup:


Thank u Spellweaver xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Yeah, my mum used to say "Choose your battles wisely"


When I blow, and I do sometimes, everyone gets shocked 
Much more effective


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Thank u Spellweaver xx


Go on do some more, it makes for hilarious reading :lol:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Gratch said:


> There is one for us all  Some of us can cross over into more than one, though I doubt it'd be a good idea to point out who is which lol


Yes  Though it's tempting. Must... Fight... Urge... :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

rona said:


> When I blow, and I do sometimes, everyone gets shocked
> Much more effective


Oh you sound rather LIKE my mum


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I think most if not all of the poems are copied and pasted
> 
> Good fun though


Actually all mine I made up myself :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread is summing up forum life to a tee. All newbies should be sent here


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

rona said:


> This thread is summing up forum life to a tee. All newbies should be sent here


Yes, a baptism of fire


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Go on do some more, it makes for hilarious reading :lol:


yes spellweaver you should xx it was very spot on  and written perfectly, I loved it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Actually all mine I made up myself :001_smile:


mine too as ya can tell


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Go on do some more, it makes for hilarious reading :lol:


See now you are showing your true colours again - play nicely or u wil be sent to the naughty corner


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> See now you are showing your true colours again - play nicely or u wil be sent to the naughty corner


Wasn't it meant to be funny? In good humour?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Go on do some more, it makes for hilarious reading :lol:





Waterlily said:


> yes spellweaver you should xx it was very spot on  and written perfectly, I loved it


OK - but tea is just about ready so it will have to be after that, and after we've walked the dogs - give me a subject - what kind of poster do you want a poem about?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> OK - but tea is just about ready so it will have to be after that, and after we've walked the dogs - give me a subject - what kind of poster do you want a poem about?


Oooops, actually I was posting about suzysomehthings poem, the vultures 

But all poems were funny, a bit sarky of course, but funny


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Wasn't it meant to be funny? In good humour?


And so was mine  hence the  face


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Why don't you join in and write a poem yourself Amethyst?


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> mine too as ya can tell
> 
> which member was that, theres only one past member I respect and miss and two I couldnt give a toss about


I saw this and thought it was appropriate! I think I am proud to be compared to her! 

Or is it we both just have big gobs ha?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

No more poems?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> No more poems?


as I said why don't you write one?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> as I said why don't you write one?


I did 

Short and sweet, oh dear, guess you missed it


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I am editing all references to banned members, please do not quote them any more...Thank you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg im getting the bug now lol here is a nice one ive made up 

FAMILY


There are times in life when we all need a friend
a shoulder to cry on, or an ear to bend

Although we may fight and cause each other tears
there are also times we are there to help alleviate others fears

We can and do all pull together 
to be that beacon of light for someone in plight

When the chips are down we are as close as can be
the forum community - a family.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Omg im getting the bug now lol here is a nice one ive made up
> 
> FAMILY
> 
> ...


I totally love that  and its why I stay xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Omg im getting the bug now lol here is a nice one ive made up
> 
> FAMILY
> 
> ...


That is lovely, and true! reppedy-rep-rep xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> I totally love that  and its why I stay xx


Same  for all the bad there is always lots of good and ive met some fab friends here xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Same  for all the bad there is always lots of good and ive met some fab friends here xxx


ditto and your one of them xx gems in the rocks lol


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I love to post funnies
on the forum everyday
having fun and a giggle
Is the best tonic I say

Life can be cruel
That's why it's nice to share
Some fun with my forum friends
To show How much I care

So when you see me posting
come along and read
a giggle is what the DR ordered
it's just what you might need.


Here's an ode about me and others and the funnies we post


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I love to post funnies
> on the forum everyday
> having fun and a giggle
> Is the best tonic I say
> ...


Is that the Royal "we"


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Is that the Royal "we"


There are people on this forum myself included who like to share "funnies " and that is what is meant by "we" as you well know.

Sure you are not deliberately trying to be obtuse?


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Is that the Royal "we"


It seems the posts of the ROYAL "WE" have disappeared lol...

This forum is stiffling, I know there is no such thing as free speech on a forum, but this place is a joke!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> That is lovely, and true! reppedy-rep-rep xxx


Thank u for the rep xxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> It seems the posts of the ROYAL "WE" have disappeared lol...
> 
> This forum is stiffling, I know there is no such thing as free speech on a forum, but this place is a joke!


Oh well ... off to get ready for night out, bet it's really busy but "We" have to make an effort


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

sleepyhollow said:


> It seems the posts of the ROYAL "WE" have disappeared lol...
> 
> This forum is stiffling, I know there is no such thing as free speech on a forum, but this place is a joke!


Can i ask why you are here if you think that? Amethyst too 
If you don't like it or it is winding you up why stay? 
Not getting at either of you here, just asking


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> It seems the posts of the ROYAL "WE" have disappeared lol...
> 
> This forum is stiffling, I know there is no such thing as free speech on a forum, but this place is a joke!


There is no "we" everyone is welcome to post their poems and funnies


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Oh well ... off to get ready for night out, bet it's really busy but "We" have to make an effort


Some of us don't have to make an effort 

WE can all have some fun now


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

rona said:


> Can i ask why you are here if you think that? Amethyst too
> If you don't like it or it is winding you up why stay?
> Not getting at either of you here, just asking


What are you asking me?


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

rona said:


> Can i ask why you are here if you think that? Amethyst too
> If you don't like it or it is winding you up why stay?
> Not getting at either of you here, just asking


I think everone likes to pass comment on a forum about what they have observed.

Have you never moaned about what you saw going on, on the forum? Or any other forum for that matter?

ps. I haven't decided whether I will stay or not, but I will damn well have my opinion while I decide


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I think everone likes to pass comment on a forum about what they have observed.
> 
> Have you never moaned about what you saw going on, on the forum? Or any other forum for that matter?


I sure have  and will again for sure lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> WE can all have some fun now


If that's what you call it, I think you need to get out more 

I'll have a glass of wine (or three) for you


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> What are you asking me?


Yes



sleepyhollow said:


> I think everone likes to pass comment on a forum about what they have observed.
> 
> Have you never moaned about what you saw going on, on the forum? Or any other forum for that matter?
> 
> ps. I haven't decided whether I will stay or not, but I will damn well have my opinion while I decide


Yes I have but I don't go on and on about it on every thread.
You still didn't answer


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I think everone likes to pass comment on a forum about what they have observed.
> 
> Have you never moaned about what you saw going on, on the forum? Or any other forum for that matter?
> 
> ps. I haven't decided whether I will stay or not, but I will damn well have my opinion while I decide


I dont think Rona or anyone for that matter is saying you cannot comment or have an opinion  but your manner is not exactly friendly on this thread is it?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

rona said:


> Yes


Yes what 

Wow, this is like chinese whispers :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Yes what
> 
> Wow, this is like chinese whispers :lol:


yes she was asking you, why ya stay if it sucks basically, maybe thats clearer


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> If that's what you call it, I think you need to get out more
> 
> I'll have a glass of wine (or three) for you


Yes a lot of us do have fun on here actually- but you need to have a good sense of humour to understand that one 

If you don't like it on here then why hang around?

I have my own wine thank you-


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I have company coming so don't have time to pm people right now, some posts will be edited if they seem argumentative or unnecessary. Sorry to all about not pming you privately...Happy Easter Jill


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> yes she was asking you, why ya stay if it sucks basically, maybe thats clearer


To feel the loooooooooooooooooooooooooooove 

But I'm up for tasting the wine tonight so, though it's a difficult choice ... I'm going out 

Have fun at your computers girls ... don't have much fun mind you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> To feel the loooooooooooooooooooooooooooove
> 
> But I'm up for tasting the wine tonight so, though it's a difficult choice ... I'm going out
> 
> Have fun at your computers girls ... don't have much fun mind you


Byeeeee hurry back!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I have company coming so don't have time to pm people right now, some posts will be edited if they seem argumentative or unnecessary. Sorry to all about not pming you privately...Happy Easter Jill


So somebody being obtuse or sarcastic to you is ok then?

If you are going to edit anymore of my posts then I think you need to be fair and look at what I am responding to.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> So somebody being obtuse or sarcastic to you is ok then?
> 
> If you are going to edit anymore of my posts then I think you need to be fair and look at what I am responding to.


Jill is editing all of us, and doing a good job considering its yet again a thankless one


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Yours is not the only post I have edited today, I have tried to be fair if there is a particular post you are talking about then report it please...Thank you


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Yours is not the only post I have edited today, I have tried to be fair if there is a particular post you are talking about then report it please...Thank you


Jill if I was to report this person posts to me based on sarcasm I would be here all day considering any reply I have ever received has been nothing but sarcasm or digs. ( i'm talking about my whole time on here not just today)

I respond to person in same vain and would not waste your time or any others mod in reporting them.

Just surprised that you edited my post as being argumentative when it was no worse than what I was responding to.

Still your the mod and if that's how you interpret it then I will try and be a good girl miss


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Ok seeming as you are all putting me to shame and writing heres one Ive just made up so dont laugh!
> 
> Vultures
> 
> ...


That was very very good Suz 







xxxxx


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Jill if I was to report this person posts to me based on sarcasm I would be here all day considering any reply I have ever received has been nothing but sarcasm or digs. ( i'm talking about my whole time on here not just today)
> 
> I respond to person in same vain and would not waste your time or any others mod in reporting them.
> 
> ...


I think we all feel like that today. ALOT of posts have disappeared, including ALOT of mine which I didnt feel was justified. But hoo hum, we just have to suck it up unfortunately. Seems a very touchy/sensitive forum, and a tad over mod'd.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I think we all feel like that today. ALOT of posts have disappeared, including ALOT of mine which I didnt feel was justified. But hoo hum, we just have to suck it up unfortunately. Seems a very touchy/sensitive forum, and a tad over mod'd.


I personally don't feel it's over modded. They do what they have to to keep the place nice. There's nothing wrong with disagreeing with eachother, it's when it turns into a slagging match and gets personal that they need to do something and with so many provocative comments in this thread it would be better to diffuse the situation instead of letting it get messy.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That was very very good Suz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Welshie! xxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

some come, some stay
its what forums do
one minute its great
the next you dont know what to do

some member are sensitive
some are not
sometimes its hard
not to give up

all forums are like this
no matter what you say
thats all it is
just a forum

who you trust
thats up to you
every one starts as strangers
some become firm friends

if you dont like a forum
you know what you have to do
just move on
its as easy to do

some give it a chance
as hard as it 
maybe its worth while
because you never know who you meet

some days i hate it here
others i love it
this is what keeps me coming back
of the friends i have here

no one is perfect
not even you
once in a while we have idiots
but thats just the chance

*this is not aimed at anyone, its my opinion on all forums *


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I think we all feel like that today. ALOT of posts have disappeared, including ALOT of mine which I didnt feel was justified. But hoo hum, we just have to suck it up unfortunately. Seems a very touchy/sensitive forum, and a tad over mod'd.


I for one think the Mod's do a good job, better to edit post's before they get well out of hand where everyone falls out with each other, our Mod's all have family lives outside PF so the job they do....they do damn well. I have had threads edited on a few occasions, don't bother me I understand it is done for a good reason.  Neither do I think this forum is touchy/sensitive either, everyone have their opinions and some don't agree with everything that is put...thats life. If you find it too touchy/sensitive then why bother continuing to post???? We can't be that bad as your still here posting.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> some come, some stay
> its what forums do
> one minute its great
> the next you dont know what to do
> ...


Love it...................


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Love it...................


ditto ,,,,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Thanks Welshie! xxxxxx










Your very welcome my freind. xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Love it...................


thanks hun , amazing what i can write in 2 minutes lol xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> thanks hun , amazing what i can write in 2 minutes lol xxxx


Do one for the Mod's on here.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do one for the Mod's on here.


leave it with me lol


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I for one think the Mod's do a good job, better to edit post's before they get well out of hand where everyone falls out with each other, our Mod's all have family lives outside PF so the job they do....they do damn well. I have had threads edited on a few occasions, don't bother me I understand it is done for a good reason.  Neither do I think this forum is touchy/sensitive either, everyone have their opinions and some don't agree with everything that is put...thats life. If you find it too touchy/sensitive then why bother continuing to post???? We can't be that bad as your still here posting.


I am a mod elsewhere, so no need to tell me about the job I do DAILY.

I am staying just to bug the ones that tried to chase me off with their sharking and mad conspiracy theories. Simple really!  I am stubborn, I won't let the bad guys win and LEAVE, cos thats what they want!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Do one for the Mod's on here.


:lol: Ive just logged on.. So watch it.. Not too baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: Ive just logged on.. So watch it.. Not too baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!


how can it not be nice  you lot are sorta kinda ok I spose


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> how can it not be nice  you lot are sorta kinda ok I spose


I do try.. And I can tell ya all.. Sometimes try is very very hard..  you can't please everyone.. Not when their is so many different personalities your trying to please..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I could be a moderator,
I could do just that.
Edit all the stupid stuff
But leave a little "crap".

I could be a moderator,
I could do it in my bed.
Naughty Jokes and Poems
All in the adult thread.

Banned for saying F**,
Banned for saying T**t.
Loving all the doggies
But I'd really love a cat.

I could be a moderator,
I think it would be a lark.
Cant do any swearing
Coz they'll report me to back to Mark.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :lol: Ive just logged on.. So watch it.. Not too baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!!!


I just made up a poem about being a mod, woop woop F**k I'm clever


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I just made up a poem about being a mod, woop woop F**k I'm clever


Reported for saying F**k!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am a mod elsewhere, so no need to tell me about the job I do DAILY.
> 
> I am staying just to bug the ones that tried to chase me off with their sharking and mad conspiracy theories. Simple really!  I am stubborn, I won't let the bad guys win and LEAVE, cos thats what they want!


So you should know the rules then


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

they are known as moderators
they do their job
somethings thats
not always easy

they have a lot 
to put up with 
the bitching and the crap

but most of all 
they are just like us
just normal folk
just doing their job

just a little one lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Reported for saying F**k!


pmsl reported for saying it as well


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Reported for saying F**k!


NOOOOOO, I never said F**k


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> pmsl reported for saying it as well


Saying what??????????????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> they are known as moderators
> they do their job
> somethings thats
> not always easy
> ...


:thumbup1: Nice one,,,,,,,,,,,,,go look at mine lololol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

If it was new people posting these poems about general forums and life.. Then not one of you would ba an eye lid.. But because everyone of you.. Including myself.. has history on here.. Its a thread of paranoia .. 

As far as poems go.. The ones I have seen Ive just read the thread.. have seemed fine..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok heres my take on the mods one its pretty crap though  lol

Mods

Oh to be a Mod on Pet forum

You have to have a skin as thick as a croc
to wade through the threads and put one on lock!
oh my goodness a crime you have committed!
better watch out we will have u admitted!

Oh to be a Mod on Pet Forum

To try and stay unbiased but still have a view
bet most think of the day they became one with rue!
All the reports and PM's they must get
trying to keep everyone happy including their pet!

Oh to be a Mod on Pet Forum

Edit posts they must to keep the peace
if they dont then all hell could be released!

Oh to be a Mod on Pet Forum

They must be mad! 
to NOT be a mod for Pet forum
I for one am very glad!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am a mod elsewhere, so no need to tell me about the job I do DAILY.
> 
> I am staying just to bug the ones that tried to chase me off with their sharking and mad conspiracy theories. Simple really!  I am stubborn, I won't let the bad guys win and LEAVE, cos thats what they want!


Im confused as to why you think people want you to leave.. But please bare in mind.. I do not get to read every post.. 

If you would like to PM me.. You are quite welcome to do so.. At present my kids are out playing so I have a free half an hour...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Saying what??????????????


for saying the F word


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I could be a moderator,
> I could do just that.
> Edit all the stupid stuff
> But leave a little "crap".
> ...


LOL wicked one love it!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> for saying the F word


Dont Worry WL.. I just sent her a cyber slap.. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I had a little doggy his name was Able Jack,
He only had one ear and eye and wore a doggy mac.
He only had three legs so could pee whilst standing up,
He pee'd up posts and doorways and even filled a cup.
He's naught and he knows it that awfull Able Jack,
Please dont bend over coz he'lll look right up your Cr*ck


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

This is what Classix posted:
I am Miss Sensitivity
And I'll stand up for the world
I found some others just like me
They've become my 'Forum Girls'

You wrote a post the other day
Where you expressed your opinion
How could you be so heartless
To do that in my dominion?

They messaged me, my lynch mob
Because you were overjoyed
How could you post, "I found a job! "
You know my husband's unemployed!

That other thread you started...
"We have started family planning",
How could you be so tactless
To the member, "Ronnie Branning"?

Last week you won the lotto
OK, so only 20 pounds
But some of us have never won
And your thread made us feel down.

You should think about the things you write
Before you press "Submit".
Your good news, jokes and laughter
Can make others feel like ****.

I know that I am right on this
My 'Forum Girls' agree
You need to sink down to our shelf
It's labelled, "Pity Me".

Yours,

Miss Sensitivity BA Green Blobs., MA ForumLikes., BSc PostCounts., BA OneStarRatings

Am I the only one that sees the irony? And what happened here, proved Classix point/poem?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> for saying the F word


Clever reply


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Dont Worry WL.. I just sent her a cyber slap.. :tongue_smilie:


Ouch! you could of dried your hand first, that stung


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Clever reply


I always was the smarter of us three


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> This is what Classix posted:
> I am Miss Sensitivity
> And I'll stand up for the world
> I found some others just like me
> ...


And what happened here? ? people then posted their own poems that meant something to them about the forum and its ways ?? which is what the thread is presumably about? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> I always was the smarter of us three


Biatch........ mummy wanted me more though


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Biatch........ mummy wanted me more though


 you can have her, I dont like her tits anyway


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> you can have her, I dont like her tits anyway


Your only jealous coz she didn't have a spare one for you


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your only jealous coz she didn't have a spare one for you


  I found the white stuff a bit lower, so sucked that up instead


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am a mod elsewhere, so no need to tell me about the job I do DAILY.
> 
> *I am staying just to bug the ones that tried to chase me off with their sharking and mad conspiracy theories. Simple really!  I am stubborn, I won't let the bad guys win and LEAVE, cos thats what they want!*


You sound like you have a lot of time on your hands


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Your only jealous coz she didn't have a spare one for you


hey! that reminds me of another poem!

In't it a pity
theres only one titty
to feed the baby on!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh what a day...
And I have to pray..
That all can behave..
So I can be free to rave....

Oh what a day...
I have to say...
keeping the peace....
Is my only release...

Oh what a day..
I want to play...
No chance of that...
There's been a spat....

Oh What a day...
In the month of may..
Its hot outside..
But someone's on the snide...



Ok only very short.. hahah


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I lied she did have 3


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I enjoyed read this thread.... the poems were really good


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I lied she did have 3


Lmao yeah I bags the middle


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> hey! that reminds me of another poem!
> 
> In't it a pity
> theres only one titty
> to feed the baby on!


Hahahahhahaah!!!! your poems are getting better  



momentofmadness said:


> Oh what a day...
> And I have to pray..
> That all can behave..
> So I can be free to rave....
> ...


And NOT a rude word in sight,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I lied she did have 3


LOL im so laughing :lol::lol::lol: she would be well in with triplets LOL:tongue_smilie:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Moderating threads..
your all in your beds...

Banning the spammers..
for you happy campers..

Editing your threads..
So they make sense..

Being unbiased..
so as not to start a riot..

My kids are moaning..
but Petforums still going..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Lmao yeah I bags the middle


Only coz its warmer than the other two, I will have the one on the right and play with the one on the left, seeing as mummy didn't get me a rattle


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

shibby said:


> You sound like you have a lot of time on your hands


Just this looooong Easter weekend....

And you are one to talk lol....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Moderating threads..
> your all in your beds...
> 
> Banning the spammers..
> ...


Quick I can hear your kids calling you, run they need you for something.............then we can all be naughty while you are away


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Only coz its warmer than the other two, I will have the one on the right and play with the one on the left, seeing as mummy didn't get me a rattle


I think the one in the middle looks more like a willy:blink: or maybe thats just me :tongue_smilie:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hahahahhahaah!!!! your poems are getting better
> 
> And NOT a rude word in sight,


Am I known for rude words..  ?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread has gotten disturbing now :cryin:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I think the one in the middle looks more like a willy:blink: or maybe thats just me :tongue_smilie:


I was going to say something but Momentofmadness is still around


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Am I known for rude words..  ?


I could teach you some.............got some real good ones


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Im confused as to why you think people want you to leave.. But please bare in mind.. I do not get to read every post..
> 
> If you would like to PM me.. You are quite welcome to do so.. At present my kids are out playing so I have a free half an hour...


You have kindly pm'd me in support when I first joined, with the gypsy spelling fax paus, and you explained past history etc, which I thank you for.

Its just people being up in arms and snidey about alot of what I post. I am a brave tiger, I can handle it (as long as they play fair and stop with the chinese whispers, yes they have got back to my ears).

But thank you, for your kind offer!


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Just this looooong Easter weekend....
> 
> And you are one to talk lol....


Quite the contrary, time is of the essence here :yesnod: I'm a busy bee. Taking breaks between studying to browse the t'internet. No time to waste on a forum I don't care for though. I'm classing this week as one long Sunday, roll on May 3rd!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

shibby said:


> Quite the contrary, time is of the essence here :yesnod: I'm a busy bee. Taking breaks between studying to browse the t'internet. No time to waste on a forum I don't care for though.


when people are been unwelcoming ya can hardly expect cheerful reviews though, be fair mate.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> And what happened here? ? people then posted their own poems that meant something to them about the forum and its ways ?? which is what the thread is presumably about? :tongue_smilie:


I am talking about ALL the deleted posts on this thread, that the sensitives got deleted


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I am talking about ALL the deleted posts on this thread, that the sensitives got deleted


Now hang on thats not fair Ive been on this thread most of the afternoon and many other peoples posts got deleted or edited as well for the most part its been an ok thread there has certainly been a lot worse


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

shibby said:


> Quite the contrary, time is of the essence here :yesnod: I'm a busy bee. Taking breaks between studying to browse the t'internet. No time to waste on a forum I don't care for though. I'm classing this week as one long Sunday, roll on May 3rd!


You are nearly always cheeky towards me, I guess you have my card marked for whatever reason. A word of advice, don't judge a person by the chinese whispers you hear about them, cos you know what the game of whispers proves??? That by the end of the game the truth is lost and a made up distorted story appears at the end! 

I was so nice and supportive to you on your hair thread, but hey hoo.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> when people are been unwelcoming ya can hardly expect cheerful reviews though, be fair mate.


I am being 'fair'. Just passing a comment


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

OK guys dont take this one personally.. Its only a joke.. And this is my disclaimer for it.. 

Waterlily Farted..
And Weshie darted...
Classix laughed ...
At all being gased...

Suzy came by...
and gave a cry...
Smudge took a snap..
And Shibby gave her a crack..

Gratch and her bloke..
gave all a poke...
Cockerpoo Lover looked in shock..
and shouted what a crock..

Claire Louise took a look..
Shouted she could write book..
of the antics of the members..
Who reside at petforums..

Waterlilly had a look..
And said oh what the ****
Canuckjill came along..
And burst out in song..


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> OK guys dont take this one personally.. Its only a joke.. And this is my disclaimer for it..
> 
> Waterlily Farted..
> And Weshie darted...
> ...


ummm pardon me lol    and shibby ya tart ffs :tongue_smilie:  

edit ahh crack means something rude here  haha


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> when people are been unwelcoming ya can hardly expect cheerful reviews though, be fair mate.


Exactly!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Guys.. This is a thread about poems and originally about the one star fairy thing.. 

If you have any quips with anyone else.. Take it to PM.. Dont spoil my fun please... .. Im actually having a smile after a gruelling day..


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> ok guys dont take this one personally.. Its only a joke.. And this is my disclaimer for it.. :d
> 
> waterlily farted..
> And weshie darted...
> ...


lol :d:d:d


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Guys.. This is a thread about poems and originally about the one star fairy thing..
> 
> If you have any quips with anyone else.. Take it to PM.. Dont spoil my fun please... .. Im actually having a smile after a gruelling day..


I really liked this thread, some of the poems are fab


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlilly and Welshie are dirty mares
they love talking tits and bums and about mens wears

they post rude pics of girls in their knicks
and men with no trousers flouting their ....

They make us laugh they brighten our day
to have them here we would gladly pay


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Waterlilly and Welshie are dirty mares
> they love talking tits and bums and about mens wears
> 
> they post rude pics of girls in their knicks
> ...


aww    its her fault she always did corrupt me from the start


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> You are nearly always cheeky towards me, I guess you have my card marked. A word of advice, don't judge a person by the chinese whispers you hear about them, cos you know what the game of whispers proves??? That by the end of the game the truth is lost and a made up story at the end!
> 
> I was so nice and supportive to you on your hair thread, but hey hoo.


Your 'advice' is not needed (nor does it apply) and FYI I have no ones 'card marked'. Regarding the hair thread, if you're sincerely nice to someone you don't expect something in return and I recall being polite to you then. I've only posted here as I don't wish to PM you but wanted to clear that up *ducks from momentofmadness* Anyhow, back to the poems!


----------



## Welshies-Son93 (Apr 13, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I had a little doggy his name was Able Jack,
> He only had one ear and eye and wore a doggy mac.
> He only had three legs so could pee whilst standing up,
> He pee'd up posts and doorways and even filled a cup.
> ...


pmsl tha was blinking class mum well done for an oldie lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's another I wrote after tea:

Not you!

Who made the nasty posts today
Determined they would have their say
With sting and venom, come what may?
Not you? 

Who thought theyd try to stir the pot
To get the tempers nice and hot
Digging up goodness-knows what?
Not you? 

Whos got a little target list
Inventing crimes that dont exist
In hopes of making others p----d?
Not you? 

Whos posts have been deleted, or
Have otherwise been just ignored
Because your ranting makes us bored
Oh  you!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Welshies-Son93 said:


> pmsl tha was blinking class mum well done for an oldie lol


I sense a slap heading your way.....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Here's another I wrote after tea:
> 
> Not you!
> 
> ...


Proper wicked hun!


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

shibby said:


> Your 'advice' is not needed (nor does it apply) and FYI I have no ones 'card marked'. Regarding the hair thread, if you're sincerely nice to someone you don't expect something in return and I recall being polite to you then. I've only posted here as I don't wish to PM you but wanted to clear that up *ducks from momentofmadness* Anyhow, back to the poems!


Agreed, And like anything in life what you put into forums, you get back... It is not a one way thing and respect has to be earned it isn't a right


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Have enjoyed reading everyone's poems, they are really good. 

Since there is a sense of seriousness too i think i should put a happy cheery poem to cheer you all up. 

Tinkling wind chimes
Soaring kites
Scenes of Summmer
Long, balmy nights
Aircraft against blue sky
Vapour trail writing
Lawn mowers buzzing
Barbecue lighting
Fun bouncy castles
Families out biking
Backpacks on
Walking and hiking
Splishing and splashing
Paddling pool or beach
Summer fruit tasting
Berries, kiwi and peach
Ice cream and soda
Picnics by streams
A slow game of cricket
On small village greens
A punt on the river
Or sail out to sea
Windsurf or kitesurf
Happy Summer Days for free.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Have enjoyed reading everyone's poems, they are really good.
> 
> Since there is a sense of seriousness too i think i should put a happy cheery poem to cheer you all up.
> 
> ...


This is really good! You've captured the feeling of summer so well :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> This is really good! You've captured the feeling of summer so well :thumbup:


Thanks hun, hopefully will turn the grumpy's into happies!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> OK guys dont take this one personally.. Its only a joke.. And this is my disclaimer for it..
> 
> Waterlily Farted..
> And Weshie darted...
> ...


That is awesome, your getting too clever now,


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Waterlilly and Welshie are dirty mares
> they love talking tits and bums and about mens wears
> 
> they post rude pics of girls in their knicks
> ...


:thumbup:







you know us sooooo well.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Thanks hun, hopefully will turn the grumpy's into happies!!


Lets make the gumpies happy by making sure we change their nappy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aww    its her fault she always did corrupt me from the start


You didn't much of my help from what I can remember   them were fun days


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Agreed, And like anything in life what you put into forums, you get back... It is not a one way thing and respect has to be earned it isn't a right


I have tried being humourous, even that is met with objections!  Funny how its the same faces from the other day. I guess grudges are held here.



shibby said:


> Your 'advice' is not needed (nor does it apply) and FYI I have no ones 'card marked'. Regarding the hair thread, if you're sincerely nice to someone you don't expect something in return and I recall being polite to you then. I've only posted here as I don't wish to PM you but wanted to clear that up *ducks from momentofmadness* Anyhow, back to the poems!


I posted on your thread to show I held no hard feelings towards you, after the roasting I got from you.

As I said, its the same members, the same chastising type posts towards me hoo hum....And I HAVE been told about the smear campaign against me via pm, the little sharking team have been rumbled. My last word on the matter, I promise Momentofmadness.

ps. None of you would pm me, because you want to gain brownie points from your mates for publically trying to humilate me.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You didn't much of my help from what I can remember   them were fun days


they sure were


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> ps. None of you would pm me, because you want to gain brownie points from your mates for publically trying to humilate me.


I agree people should PM you with their issues instead of colouring peoples opinions on you publically. I don't have a problem with you but your tone doesn't help you sometimes! I know what it's like to be jumped on aswell so feel free to PM me whenever


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Gratch said:


> I agree people should PM you with their issues instead of colouring peoples opinions on you publically. I don't have a problem with you but your tone doesn't help you sometimes! I know what it's like to be jumped on aswell so feel free to PM me whenever


ditto ,,,


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I agree people should PM you with their issues instead of colouring peoples opinions on you publically. I don't have a problem with you but your tone doesn't help you sometimes! I know what it's like to be jumped on aswell so feel free to PM me whenever


Your tone would be a bit off too, if people kept coming at you with ****!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Your tone would be a bit off too, if people kept coming at you with ****!


she was trying to be kind


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my word, have a drink (get ya vodka tampax out if needed )calm down dont carry it on, its been a lovely day and this has been a great thread, the poems are great. Dont spoil it with old issues from dead threads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Come on now peeps lets be HAPPY, its easter, go and get some chocolate or a stiff drink!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Your tone would be a bit off too, if people kept coming at you with ****!


With all due respect there has been no nasty comments aimed at you on this thread as far as I can see in fact imo it just seems like u are intent on scoring points from previous threads where u have had a bust up but surely its now time to draw the line and move forward


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> Come on now peeps lets be HAPPY, its easter, go and get some chocolate or a stiff willy!!!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> she was trying to be kind


I know! Just had to clear up the "tone" issue lol


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


>


that made me choke on my wine dt lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


>


You are sooo naughty!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I know! Just had to clear up the "tone" issue lol


lol sorry  its 4am so thats my excuse


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> that made me choke on my wine dt lol


lol admit it you put the wine tampon in the wrong hole


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

gosh you lot talk alot  

Only just managed to catch up. 
The poems are amazing, im just hoping i dont fit in to any of the catagories and feelings expressed


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I posted on your thread to show I held no hard feelings towards you, after the roasting I got from you.
> 
> As I said, its the same members, the same chastising type posts towards me hoo hum....And I HAVE been told about the smear campaign against me via pm, the little sharking team have been rumbled. My last word on the matter, I promise Momentofmadness.




Lighten up, it's only a forum, no roasting was given and I couldn't give two hoots about a smear campaign, dear!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ClaireLouise said:


> that made me choke on my wine dt lol


Now come on Claire I know u are used to stiff willies  hey wonder if they do chocolate ones:blink:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Now come on Claire I know u are used to stiff willies  hey wonder if they do chocolate ones:blink:


Mmmmmmmmmmm - chocolate willies  - wouldn't want em too stiff though


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm - chocolate willies  - wouldn't want em too stiff though


LOL nope want them to melt in your mouth:blink: oooerrrr mrs


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Join my gang and you will see,
We&#8217;ll have such fun, I guarantee.
See that nerd, the one who&#8217;s shy?
I bet that we can make him cry.

He deserves it.
I don&#8217;t care.
The kid&#8217;s a jerk.
He&#8217;s not all there.

Over there is Marylou.
I tell you what we&#8217;re gonna do.
Start a rumor, let it spread.
I bet her face will turn beet red.

She&#8217;s upset?
That&#8217;s just too bad.
The girl&#8217;s a wimp,
So don&#8217;t get sad.

And now let&#8217;s have some fun with Kit.
I&#8217;ll whisper &#8220;Kit&#8221;, then laugh at it.
She, who thinks she&#8217;s one of us,
She&#8217;ll look all hurt and make a fuss.

My, oh my!
The girl is nuts.
She peed her pants
And puked her guts!

Me, mean?

I am stronger than the rest.
Smarter, braver. I&#8217;m the best.
I don&#8217;t owe them. They owe me.
They had it coming, don&#8217;t you see?

Join my gang,
And you will be,
Protected, safe.
&#8216;Cause you&#8217;re with me.


ps. I hate gangs! Cowardly! Safety in numbers!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Now come on Claire I know u are used to stiff willies  hey wonder if they do chocolate ones:blink:





suzy93074 said:


> LOL nope want them to melt in your mouth:blink: oooerrrr mrs


Oooh, Matron!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Join my gang and you will see,
> Well have such fun, I guarantee.
> See that nerd, the one whos shy?
> I bet that we can make him cry.
> ...


Great poem but there is no gang on this thread you only feel that way because you are ostricising (sp) yourself from the group - group NOT gang


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Oooh, Matron!


I know I think I need a cold shower pmsl!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> I know! Just had to clear up the "tone" issue lol





sleepyhollow said:


> Join my gang and you will see,
> We'll have such fun, I guarantee.
> See that nerd, the one who's shy?
> I bet that we can make him cry.
> ...


Usually when I get into an argument people aren't defending *me* they are more disagreeing with what the other person is saying. I certainly have no gang to jump to my defence but I do get along quite well with the majority of people


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Come on then! Who wants be in my gang????? :blink:










Nobody?? Just me on me bill then


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Come on then! Who wants be in my gang????? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, that's going to be stuck in my head now. Doom on you! Doom I say! :glare:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Great, that's going to be stuck in my head now. Doom on you! Doom I say! :glare:


I'mmmmm the leader, i'm the leader! I'm the leader of the gang I am!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

correct me if im wrong, but doesnt a group of people only become a 'gang' when there is a leader? 

I see no leader on this thread.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> I'mmmmm the leader, i'm the leader! I'm the leader of the gang I am!


lol...i lied...shelley is now the leader.....


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Usually when I get into an argument people aren't defending *me* they are more disagreeing with what the other person is saying.


I agree. I think it's such a pity when people can't understand that an argument against something expressed in a post is not an argument against the person who posted. I always find that the people I'm agreeing with on one topic will be the self-same people I'm arguing against on another topic - doesn't mean they're defending or attacking me, just agreeing or disagreeing with my views. That is what a forum is all about, surely? Be a boring place if everyone just agreed with everything that was posted, wouldn't it?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> lol...i lied...shelley is now the leader.....


lol that really made me laugh, good timing


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

JJAK said:


> lol...i lied...shelley is now the leader.....


What!!! No! I'm the leader of my own gang! And there is only me in it! 

Go start ya own gang! :glare:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> What!!! No! I'm the leader of my own gang! And there is only me in it!
> 
> Go start ya own gang! :glare:


you wrecked the post above it (just kidding!) 
LOL @ your loner gang  i dont wanna start my own gang...but ill make you a 'leader' badge for yours


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> Come on then! Who wants be in my gang????? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made me chuckle! :lol:

Does anyone like Limericks? I'd love to hear some of your Limericks!

"There once was a man called Reg,
Who went with a girl in a hedge,
Along came his wife,
With a big carving knife,
And cut off his meat and two veg!"

(Found on the Internet).


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> I agree. I think it's such a pity when people can't understand that an argument against something expressed in a post is not an argument against the person who posted. I always find that the people I'm agreeing with on one topic will be the self-same people I'm arguing against on another topic - doesn't mean they're defending or attacking me, just agreeing or disagreeing with my views. That is what a forum is all about, surely? Be a boring place if everyone just agreed with everything that was posted, wouldn't it?


Don't get me wrong, there ARE members that set out to attack people, or can't let a disagreement go but alot of the time there's more 'disagreements' than actual bullying


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

JJAK said:


> who wrecked the post above it (just kidding!)
> LOL @ your loner gang  i dont wanna start my own gang...but ill make you a 'leader' badge for yours


Yep, just me and myself! At least there won't be any arguments in my gang! I don't think so anyway.... Is there a union I can join for these sorts of things? 

Ooh a badge, yeah


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Don't get me wrong, there ARE members that set out to attack people, or can't let a disagreement go but alot of the time there's more 'disagreements' than actual bullying


Oh yes, definitely - I can certainly think of people who deliberately set out to cause trouble. But I can honestly say I've never seen bullying on this forum. In fact, my experience has been quite the opposite. The odd time I've been truly upset by some thread, I've explained why on the thread and the people posting were kindness itself in explaining why they didn't mean to upset me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> Come on then! Who wants be in my gang????? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that song too and am now singing it!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

shibby said:


> That made me chuckle! :lol:
> 
> Does anyone like Limericks? I'd love to hear some of your Limericks!
> 
> ...


OK - here's one I just made up:

Some posts are now getting quite silly
Cos we're starting to write willy-nilly
About gangs and such like
So let's all take a hike
And come back all cool but less chilly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't need no gang!
I have my own


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

cor blimey! I step out for a dignified pint or three and I come back and the threads at 27 bloomin' pages. yeeeeeesh! you chatterboxes! :lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> This is what Classix posted:
> I am Miss Sensitivity
> And I'll stand up for the world
> I found some others just like me
> ...


No you aren't, loving this poem, best of the thread


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Crikey! 28 pages!  And boy, what talent. Some of the poems were outstanding...even the ones I didn't necessarily agree with were a joy to read!

It's weird though, reading through the thread to find large swathes have been deleted. I'd loved to have read the poems before they reached the 'editor'! LOL

So I guess I can do 2 more short poems to keep the thread going...

*Regrets*
I wish that I had read it
Before it went to edit.


And...

*My Choice*
I'd rather hang in General Chat
That get told off about my cat.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Crikey! 28 pages!  And boy, what talent. Some of the poems were outstanding...even the ones I didn't necessarily agree with were a joy to read!
> 
> It's weird though, reading through the thread to find large swathes have been deleted. I'd loved to have read the poems before they reached the 'editor'! LOL
> 
> ...


I don't think poems were edited Classix only some posts that I deemed would cause a argument... And they were not necessarily reported


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I don't think poems were edited Classix only some posts that I deemed would cause a argument... And they were not necessarily reported


In that case...some of the poems could do with more work! LOL 

I do wish that we had a section on here where all the inflammatory posts were moved to...I mean instead of the moderator's forum.

That way, we could go in there and have a good chuckle, or perhaps a good argument and let off steam for those so inclined, without effecting the other more sensitive souls of course. It could be called "The Bitches Whelping Box".


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> No you aren't, loving this poem, best of the thread


I agree Classix poem is best, and the most apt!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd rather hang in General Chat
That get told off about my cat.

In response 

You really only want to hear
What you want  That much is clear.

You will not neuter, will not spay
You want the kittens come what may.

Its not your fault, youll find a way
To excuse neglect and walk away


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> I agree Classix poem is best, and the most apt!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

classixuk said:


> It could be called "The Bitches Whelping Box".


No, please let's call it the "Bitching Hour"


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> I'd rather hang in General Chat
> That get told off about my cat.
> 
> In response
> ...


Yip, fab! I hate when people make excuses not to neuter/spay.  Then act all surprised when hearing the sound of the pitter patter of tiny new paws.



classixuk said:


>


Have you been to the sunbeds yet, handsome?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

The one star fairy,
is a little bit lairy,
she aint got a gob,
just a pain of a job, 
clicking that star,
while sat at a bar,
she needs a good check up,
from the neck up

ohh that blimmin star fairy - is hiding away while looking so scary!

I am crap  dont laugh!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> :thumbup1: Nice one,,,,,,,,,,,,,go look at mine lololol


loving it 



momentofmadness said:


> OK guys dont take this one personally.. Its only a joke.. And this is my disclaimer for it..
> 
> Waterlily Farted..
> And Weshie darted...
> ...


this is so funny ,,, great one

well we have been busy on here , well done to all those who have posted poems


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I'd rather hang in General Chat
> That get told off about my cat.
> 
> In response
> ...


LOL

This could be fun...

I went there once
The claws were out
The hisses loud
There was no doubt

I'd stumbled into
Their domain
It looked quite safe
But not the same

As general chat
Or doggy talk
Where owners
Do not seem to stalk

Your every move
Your every word
And all to get
Their voices heard

My cat is fine
Without the need
To analyse 
His every feed

Or keep him in
With no free reign
'Cause unlike them
My cat is sane.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The one star fairy love that girl. 
She sends some people in a twirl.
They cant believe they aint the best.
So think that fairy quite a pest.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

classixuk said:


> LOL
> 
> This could be fun...
> 
> ...


Not bad


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> The one star fairy love that girl.
> She sends some people in a twirl.
> They cant believe they ain't the best.
> So think that fairy quite a pest.


This is the way I see the one star fairy thing that has got everyones knickers in a twist!  Though, as I suspect there is far more than one. But this forum seems to need a bogeyman, to sit their hats on!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> This is the way I see the one star fairy thing that has got everyones knickers in a twist!  Though, as I suspect there is far more than one. But this forum seems to need a bogeyman, to sit their hats on!


LOL. Go on Sleepy...write us a poem about a forum bogeyman.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> This is the way I see the one star fairy thing that has got everyones knickers in a twist!  Though, as I suspect there is far more than one. But this forum seems to need a bogeyman, to sit their hats on!


For sure the the "little people" abide within this forum in numbers ... 

Even where least expected.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> LOL. Go on Sleepy...write us a poem about a forum bogeyman.


Give me 5 mins...


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I am sure sleeepyhollow will come up with something better 

The bogeyman, the bogeyman, they like to creep up where they can,
You never know quite who they are, they like to dish out that lone star.

One thing for sure, say what you may …
They know the just how to spoil your day.

Because they are not in your clique …
They have no right to breathe or speak.



Sure I could add more (dire prose) but time for bed, too much wine and take away


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

The Boggieman (bogeyman for the pedantic, who don't like my play on words)

Who is this horrible Bogeyman?
This creature of the stars and gloom.
The one who must use GPS to find every post I make on the forum.
And find you in your room.

Just where does he come from?
A land that time forgot?
Does he live in a bogey Castle,
That&#8217;s constructed out of snot?

Is there just one bogeyman?
He cannot work alone.
I bet there&#8217;s lots of Bogeymen,
Who stay in touch by phone. (or pm) 

What credentials have they gathered,
To join this Bogey Mob?
They must have passed an interview,
To wind up in the job.

Me, I&#8217;ve never seen one,
So these things I&#8217;ll never know.
I&#8217;m grown up, I&#8217;m older now,
And still wait for him to show.

If you meet a Bogeyman,
Don&#8217;t worry &#8216;bout what he&#8217;ll do.
I bet he only picks your nose,
To make a Bogey Stew.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> The Boggieman (bogeyman for the pedantic, who don't like my play on words)
> 
> Who is this horrible Bogeyman?
> This creature of the gloom.
> ...


The Bogeymen to me (or bogey women )
sit alone in wee
taking time
to try to shine
with negativity.

Childish games they play
each and every day
they sit afar 
and rate one star
and mean just what they say.

who are these clowns
who bring threads down
by doing what they do?
I say who cares
not worth the stares
lets all laugh me and you.

So ask yourself this please
are they worth these deeds
you bet your a$$
they have no class
like farts upon the breeze.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> *You have kindly pm'd me in support when I first joined, with the gypsy spelling fax paus, and you explained past history etc, which I thank you for.*
> 
> Its just people being up in arms and snidey about alot of what I post. I am a brave tiger, I can handle it (as long as they play fair and stop with the chinese whispers, yes they have got back to my ears).
> 
> But thank you, for your kind offer!





sleepyhollow said:


> As I said, its the same members, the same chastising type posts towards me hoo hum....And I HAVE been told about the smear campaign against me via pm, the little sharking team have been rumbled. *My last word on the matter, I promise Momentofmadness.*
> 
> ps. None of you would pm me, because you want to gain brownie points from your mates for publically trying to humilate me.


Yes I did PM you regarding the issue about certain words.. and anyone on that thread will know i pm'd you.. As I put on the forum I was pm'ing.

And in them PM's there has never been name calling or stating that there is a sharking team out there to get anyone.. Purely that we have had all this over the one star fairy and how upsetting it got for some members. Especially when people are putting a one star there on threads about people being members or family members that have died..

And also that the forum gets like this every now and again.. seems unbalanced .... But usually sorts its self out...
I just thought I would settle this.. Now out in the open so nobody thought I was being underhand to them.. Thank you. x

Also.. This post is not aimed particularly at Sleepyhollow.. But purely to eliminate the concerns of others..


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Yes I did PM you regarding the issue about certain words.. and anyone on that thread will know i pm'd you.. As I put on the forum I was pm'ing.
> 
> And in them PM's there has never been name calling or stating that there is a sharking team out there to get anyone.. Purely that we have had all this over the one star fairy and how upsetting it got for some members. Especially when people are putting a one star there on threads about people being members or family members that have died..
> 
> ...


I never said we did talk about sharking or that you name called me


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy burning bright, star them morning, day and night.


Short and sweet :cornut:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I never said we did talk about sharking or that you name called me


I know you didn't.. But earlier comments have led people to believe I have.. 
So I thought I would clear it up..

I added a line at the bottom you must have quoted before I got it in..


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Yes I did PM you regarding the issue about certain words.. and anyone on that thread will know i pm'd you.. As I put on the forum I was pm'ing.
> 
> And in them PM's there has never been name calling or stating that there is a sharking team out there to get anyone.. Purely that we have had all this over the one star fairy and how upsetting it got for some members. Especially when people are putting a one star there on threads about people being members or family members that have died..
> 
> ...


Well if it's not aimed at SH, who is it aimed at, clear as mud to me ...


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I know you didn't.. But earlier comments have led people to believe I have..
> So I thought I would clear it up..
> 
> I added a line at the bottom you must have quoted before I got it in..


Yeah, because you quoted me and then talked about the pm's I thought it was refering to me lol.

And yes, missed the bit you added on later (sorry). The post still reads like its about me lol, but hey....maybe I just have a HUGE chip on my shoulder now!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Yeah, because you quoted me and then talked about the pm's I thought it was refering to me lol.
> 
> And yes, missed the bit you added on later (sorry). The post still reads like its about me lol, but hey....maybe I just have a HUGE chip on my shoulder now!


I was just clearing it up for the members who seemed to be concerned about my pm.. 

Ive done it quoting your messages and my reply so they can see that.. 
Im not trying to offend anyone..


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I know you didn't.. But earlier comments have led people to believe I have..
> So I thought I would clear it up..
> 
> I added a line at the bottom you must have quoted before I got it in..


Its okay, I understand ANYONE wanting to distance themselves from the bogeyman


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I was just clearing it up for the members who seemed to be concerned about my pm..
> 
> Ive done it quoting your messages and my reply so they can see that..
> Im not trying to offend anyone..


You are showing my pm's to people?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> You are showing my pm's to people?


Nope.. Where have I said that?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> You are showing my pm's to people?


I would sincerely hope they are not


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Whatever is in private messages is supposed to stay private not be posted on the forum


And I never have! Anyone that pm's me, remains private.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> I would sincerely hope they are not


Nope they aren't I dont understand why this has now been said.. have you read my posts?


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm interrupting this serious discussion to say I made a poem a few posts back with "wee" and "farts" in it...

too much seriousness makes happy people sad...

and sad people suck...


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Nope.. Where have I said that?


When you said this : "Ive done it quoting your messages and my reply so they can see that.."

I realise now you didnt mean you were quoting my pm's....Just that you quoted me on this thread...Phew, its late and brain is fried with all the DEFENDING I have had to do! Sorry!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy  slumber calls, into fairy shell she crawls.
Wand is tucked up as she slumbers, dreams of stars and single numbers.
​


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Poems dont have to rhymme do they? Im sure they don't

Please correct me if im wrong..


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Poems dont have to rhymme do they? Im sure they don't
> 
> Please correct me if im wrong..


God I hope not or I'll probably be lynched by legitimate poets.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Poems dont have to rhymme do they? Im sure they don't
> 
> Please correct me if im wrong..


Not at this time of the night


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Bandy said:


> I'm interrupting this serious discussion to say I made a poem a few posts back with "wee" and "farts" in it...
> 
> too much seriousness makes happy people sad...
> 
> and sad people suck...


Nobody liked or commented on mine either, except you. Not being popular sucks eh?   :cryin:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bandy said:


> God I hope not or I'll probably be lynched by legitimate poets.


Haha I might put my day on here.. :lol: I could get away with it.. :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Im not sure I have even seen a sleepyhollow poem.. 

But then again I have been on here not much today..


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Nobody liked or commented on mine either, except you. Not being popular sucks eh?   :cryin:


It's alright...better to be infamous at times than famous.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Im not sure I have even seen a sleepyhollow poem..
> 
> But then again I have been on here not much today..


I have posted a few on this thread, but they have been overlooked. Pretty damn goods ones, even if I say so myself. Especially my bogeyman one just a couple of pages back!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bandy said:


> It's alright...better to be infamous at times that famous.


This thread is mahoosive.. I haven't had chance to read the whole of it.. 

Ive had two very demanding children today.. Seen as it was Easter Sunday.. 

Why do we give eggs on Easter Sunday.. somebody explain to me?? And what have bunnies got to do with it?


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Bandy said:


> It's alright...better to be infamous at times than famous.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Hell yeah!


And surely better to have one star on your thread than none


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> This thread is mahoosive.. I haven't had chance to read the whole of it..
> 
> Ive had two very demanding children today.. Seen as it was Easter Sunday..
> 
> Why do we give eggs on Easter Sunday.. somebody explain to me?? And what have bunnies got to do with it?


The egg represents the rock that Jesus pushed to get out of his tomb! 

And bunnies because Easter is in spring, new life!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> I have posted a few on this thread, but they have been overlooked. Pretty damn goods ones, even if I say so myself. Especially my bogeyman one just a couple of pages back!


I will prob get to read them all tomorrow.. after our day out.. I will come on and chill and ignore everyone.. :lol: Joking Joking.. :lol:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> This thread is mahoosive.. I haven't had chance to read the whole of it..
> 
> Ive had two very demanding children today.. Seen as it was Easter Sunday..


I know the feeling...if you substitute dogs for children anyway..



> Why do we give eggs on Easter Sunday.. *somebody explain to me?? And what have bunnies got to do with it?*


How Easter eggs were made:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> The egg represents the rock that Jesus pushed to get out of his tomb!
> 
> And bunnies because Easter is in spring, new life!


My cousin had a killer idea to make Easter Egg hunting fun for *adults*...

the golden egg is filled with herb...and the others filled with vodka..

ive not heard back from her yet about how the day turned out.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

There ya go ONE of mine:

The Boggieman (bogeyman for the pedantic, who don't like my play on words)

Who is this horrible Bogeyman?
This creature of the stars and gloom.
The one who must use GPS to find every post I make on the forum.
And find you in your room.

Just where does he come from?
A land that time forgot?
Does he live in a bogey Castle,
Thats constructed out of snot?

Is there just one bogeyman?
He cannot work alone.
I bet theres lots of Bogeymen,
Who stay in touch by phone. (or pm) 

What credentials have they gathered,
To join this Bogey Mob?
They must have passed an interview,
To wind up in the job.

Me, Ive never seen one,
So these things Ill never know.
Im grown up, Im older now,
And still wait for him to show.

If you meet a Bogeyman,
Dont worry bout what hell do.
I bet he only picks your nose,
To make a Bogey Stew.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> The egg represents the rock that Jesus pushed to get out of his tomb!
> 
> And bunnies because Easter is in spring, new life!


Well its gone a long way seen as we are now giving chocolate eggs..

I thought maybe the eggs represented new life as they have baby chicks inside..


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Bandy said:


> I know the feeling...if you substitute dogs for children anyway..
> 
> How Easter eggs were made:


Thats just wrong lol! But funny!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Well its gone a long way seen as we are now giving chocolate eggs..
> 
> I thought maybe the eggs represented new life as *they have baby chicks inside*..




You're supposed to boil em before ya hide 'em.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bandy said:


> You're supposed to boil em before ya hide 'em.


:yikes: If ya boil chocolate eggs.. they will melt.. We give choccy eggs..


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> :yikes: If ya boil chocolate eggs.. they will melt.. We give choccy eggs..


We're not as civilized...we give chocolate bunnies to eat.

How savage is that?: :blink:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well its gone a long way seen as we are now giving chocolate eggs..
> 
> I thought maybe the eggs represented new life as they have baby chicks inside..


Lol, awwww sweet but no.

Easter is about Jesus rising from the dead, pushes/rols the rock away from the tomb door.

But you are right, there is the new life element (hence why the bunnies and chicks)...Jesus rising again, to give us hope of a new life!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> :yikes: If ya boil chocolate eggs.. they will melt.. We give choccy eggs..


You should be grateful you get any eggs at all.

Ever been to a Jewish Easter i.e. Passover? You get to relish crackers with raw horseradish, eggs in 'salty tears' and chew on herbs too before putting blood on your plate and washing the whole thing down with Kosher wine.

As a bloke, you'll be doing all of the above while trying to balance a paper hat on your head. Not cool.


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well its gone a long way seen as we are now giving chocolate eggs..
> 
> I thought maybe the eggs represented new life as they have baby chicks inside..


Yip, the decorated boiled eggs that children roll, (to represent the rock) have turned into chocolate eggs that can't be rolled (or shouldnt).

Commericalism, don't you love it? Not!

So many people like yourself (not a dig) don't even know what Easter is about. Crazy!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> You should be grateful you get any eggs at all.
> 
> Ever been to a Jewish Easter i.e. Passover? You get to relish crackers with raw horseradish, eggs in 'salty tears' and chew on herbs too before putting blood on your plate and washing the whole thing down with Kosher wine.
> 
> As a bloke, you'll be doing all of the above while trying to balance a paper hat on your head. Not cool.


I thought Jews claim that Jesus has not walked the earth (dont celebrate xmas or Easter) cos they were the ones that betrayed him and cost him his life. A bit like those who deny the holocaust, guilty conscious


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Yip, the decorated boiled eggs that children roll, (to represent the rock) have turned into chocolate eggs that can't be rolled (or shouldnt).
> 
> Commericalism, don't you love it? Not!
> 
> So many people like yourself (not a dig) don't even know what Easter is about. Crazy!


I know its about Jesus rising.. so to speak.. I was telling my kids this morn.. or rather the youngest.. But I couldn't put the egg into the discussion.. :lol: 
I dont know who was more confused my son or me.. :lol:

And I am someone who used to attend church.. with family friends till I was about 12.. You wouldn't think so.. 

Now I remember I decorated eggs at school.. But my kids haven't had to take in an egg..  
Ours used to be judged..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

classixuk said:


> You should be grateful you get any eggs at all.


I didn't get any..  Not one iddy biddy egg.. neither boiled or choccy..


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

classixuk said:


> As a bloke, you'll be doing all of the above while trying to balance a paper hat on your head. Not cool.


I envision a bunch of guys saying screw the balancing act after a few bottles of the Kosher....

 

"hey, Bosmat....where's your hat"?

Bosmat hiccups and pulls some crumpled paper from his pocket.. 

Ok....let the anti-semite defamation league begin the suits...:blink:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> I know its about Jesus rising.. so to speak.. I was telling my kids this morn.. or rather the youngest.. But I couldn't put the egg into the discussion.. :lol:
> I dont know who was more confused my son or me.. :lol:
> 
> And I am someone who used to attend church.. with family friends till I was about 12.. You wouldn't think so..
> ...


Ah right, it was just the egg that you couldn't place 

Yeah, I used to love decorating the boiled egg, so much fun. Then climbing a hill and rolling it. Simple things, eh?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

sleepyhollow said:


> Ah right, it was just the egg that you couldn't place
> 
> Yeah, I used to love decorating the boiled egg, so much fun. Then climbing a hill and rolling it. Simple things, eh?


Ive never rolled an egg. Just decorated it for the school comp.. and then we move onto the Easter Bonnets.. :lol:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Ah right, it was just the egg that you couldn't place
> 
> Yeah, I used to love decorating the boiled egg, so much fun. Then climbing a hill and rolling it. Simple things, eh?





momentofmadness said:


> Ive never rolled an egg. Just decorated it for the school comp.. and then we move onto the Easter Bonnets.. :lol:


Yeah, we never rolled em here (US) either.

We hid 'em and had to find 'em.

Translate that to Jesus and I guess they were knocking open all the sepulchers around to find the one with the long haired guy asking what took so long?:blink:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Bandy said:


> Yeah, we never rolled em here (US) either.
> 
> We hid 'em and had to find 'em.
> 
> Translate that to Jesus and I guess they were knocking open all the sepulchers around to find the one with the long haired guy asking what took so long?:blink:


I got the boys to write their names on the eggs sat night.. then they hid each others.. .. Sun morn.. They then went on a hunt... :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> I got the boys to write their names on the eggs sat night.. then they hid each others.. .. Sun morn.. They then went on a hunt... :lol:


This makes me think Of what I did to my youngest at xmas.. :lol:

he got a build a bear.. i said he had to be wrapped up.. 
So he went school I went my mums to wrap him up.  and then an idea.. Just popped into my head.. :lol: *wicked laugh* Build a bears come in a special house..  So I took the bear out.. :lol: and did a ransom note with rhymes on it and popped it in the box instead.. signed Father Christmas.. .. :lol: Well you should of seen his face when the bear wasn't in the box.. It was what he couldn't wait to open..  And No Bear hahahahahahahaha


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> This makes me think Of what I did to my youngest at xmas.. :lol:
> 
> he got a build a bear.. i said he had to be wrapped up..
> So he went school I went my mums to wrap him up.  and then an idea.. Just popped into my head.. :lol: *wicked laugh* Build a bears come in a special house..  So I took the bear out.. :lol: and did a ransom note with rhymes on it and popped it in the box instead.. signed Father Christmas.. .. :lol: Well you should of seen his face when the bear wasn't in the box.. It was what he couldn't wait to open..  And No Bear hahahahahahahaha


Hahaha we do things like that too MoM its so much fun....


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> This makes me think Of what I did to my youngest at xmas.. :lol:
> 
> he got a build a bear.. i said he had to be wrapped up..
> So he went school I went my mums to wrap him up.  and then an idea.. Just popped into my head.. :lol: *wicked laugh* Build a bears come in a special house..  So I took the bear out.. :lol: and did a *ransom note *with rhymes on it and popped it in the box instead.. signed Father Christmas.. .. :lol: Well you should of seen his face when the* bear wasn't in the box*.. It was *what he couldn't wait to open*..  And No Bear hahahahahahahaha


That's so effin wrong....

but so danged funny too..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The look on his face.. :lol; It was just one of those looks/moments you dont' ever want to let go of.. :lol: 

He was asked what he wanted and all my little man wanted was that bear..


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> I don't think poems were edited Classix only some posts that I deemed would cause a argument... And they were not necessarily reported


Personally cannot see why anyone is reporting anything Jill, We dish it out - we get it back! NONE of the poems have offended me! they have upset me though (but only coz I can't write any nowhere near as good)


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> I'd rather hang in General Chat
> That get told off about my cat.
> 
> In response
> ...


Hit the nail squarely on the head!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Poems dont have to rhymme do they? Im sure they don't
> 
> Please correct me if im wrong..


Depends who's writing em! If it's me them you have a better chance of winning the euro lottery's biggest ever payout then my poem rhyming!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Seriously this has in my thoughts got to be the funniest thread I've ever read here, I howled last night with laughter reading through it .... possibly influenced by the wine I'd drank 

It was nice to be able to post without any drama and everyone was generally in good humour. If I ever needed a reason to stay (on the forum) this thread has to be it :thumbup:

Have a great Easter Monday everyone


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Seriously this has in my thoughts got to be the funniest thread I've ever read here, I howled last night with laughter reading through it .... possibly influenced by the wine I'd drank
> 
> It was nice to be able to post without any drama and everyone was generally in good humour. If I ever needed a reason to stay (on the forum) this thread has to be it :thumbup:
> 
> Have a great Easter Monday everyone


I had the giggles big time, my sides were aching so much after we finished. glad it gave you a laugh xxxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I had the giggles big time, my sides were aching so much after we finished. glad it gave you a laugh xxxx


I was still laughing in bed, hate to think what the neighbours thought 

I'm going to have to stay up into the early hours more often, best time to be on the board. The later it got, the better the poems got :001_smile:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Glad everyone's having a good time but, unfortunately I'm still lost!, I can't for the life of me figure out what the 'one star fairy' is all about!, sorry for being thick, but, can someone explain it?, It seems to be about poetry, in which case no wonder I'm lost!. wayne.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I was still laughing in bed, hate to think what the neighbours thought
> 
> I'm going to have to stay up into the early hours more often, best time to be on the board. The later it got, the better the poems got :001_smile:


Once eryone starts nobody can stop, we were all bouncing off one another, love these types of days/nights


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Once eryone starts nobody can stop, we were all bouncing off one another, love these types of days/nights


me too, I miss it tbh it used to always be like that.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> me too, I miss it tbh it used to always be like that.


I loved it back then when we all got together and had sooooo much fun, my sides used to ache so much by the time I went to bed of an evening. None of the mods knew about our little thread for months and months did they, wish it was like that again. How you doing. xxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I loved it back then when we all got together and had sooooo much fun, my sides used to ache so much by the time I went to bed of an evening. None of the mods knew about our little thread for months and months did they, wish it was like that again. How you doing. xxxx


lol I know we had our own lil room at the back of the forum hahaha   used to get an ab work out daily lol, am doing better, finally looking up here with getting my crap together.  xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol I know we had our own lil room at the back of the forum hahaha   used to get an ab work out daily lol, am doing better, finally looking up here with getting my crap together.  xx


We did have our own little back room  hubby used to think I was a bit mental being in the kitchen on the laptop and laughing my head off on my own   
Glad things are looking up now, my son have been accused of setting light to a JCB (digger) he was with 4 lads who he dont normally hang around with, he finds it hard to keep friends with his ADHD, but we think he is taking the blame for these lads coz now he is on bail until 6th May (so are the other lads) until they can gather evidence, these lads said Adam was setting light to Diesel fuel, which you cant do (petrol you can but not Diesel). His solicitor is trying to get more information off Adam but he wont say anything, his solicitor thinks he is covering for those lads. xxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know what it is. But when things are written in poetry, it always makes it funny, even if really someone is trying to get a gripe or something quite serious across.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Morning All! glad to see this thread is still open  was a laugh yesterday and im glad this morning everyone is still friends!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I don't know what it is. But when things are written in poetry, it always makes it funny, even if really someone is trying to get a gripe or something quite serious across.


I think all post should be taken like that, there wouldn't be the arguments in here then   Its good to laugh ain't it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Morning All! glad to see this thread is still open  was a laugh yesterday and im glad this morning everyone is still friends!


Morning Suzy how you doing, **** funny lolol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

When I checked my pm's this morning I had this message (I'm such a fibber)

II'm the famous Fairy
The one they love to hate,
I get up in the morning
Just to aggrevate


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> When I checked my pm's this morning I had this message (I'm such a fibber)
> 
> II'm the famous Fairy
> The one they love to hate,
> ...


oop!s my spelling is getting real bad, I put 2 II's in I'm


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Morning Suzy how you doing, **** funny lolol


Yeah all good hun hope u ok - I dreamt of chocolate willies and women with three breast!! very interesting LOL


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I don't know what it is. But when things are written in poetry, it always makes it funny, even if really someone is trying to get a gripe or something quite serious across.


lol it kinda puts the forum in perspective and makes us all look silly, it even makes people we clash with look endearing when its in poetic form haha 



suzy93074 said:


> Morning All! glad to see this thread is still open  was a laugh yesterday and im glad this morning everyone is still friends!


morning xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah all good hun hope u ok - I dreamt of chocolate willies and women with three breast!! very interesting LOL


Did you wake up full of melted chocolate then


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Yeah all good hun hope u ok - I dreamt of chocolate willies and women with three breast!! very interesting LOL


If it really were that way, there'd never be wars. People would be to busy......smiling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

I went to bed last night
To avoid a pf fight
I came back on this morning
To give you all a warning

I AM THE ONE STAR FAIRY
So make sure you tread very carefully.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok heres one ive made up this morning about arguments ....its a pisstake so dont anyone take offence its not aimed at anyone personally 

TIFFS

Oh we have had a few
they start slowly and then start to brew

We get quite snippy 
and very lippy
especially those who have had a few!

We call each other names 
F Off I aint playing your games!

We stomp off in a mardy mood
shouting your out of order dude!

We say we are never coming back
that all the members are such pratts

We ask Mark to delete our accounts
and create a thread to depart in a flounce

But somehow the PF bug bites 
and before long we see that infamous green light

Showing that we cannot resist
the urge to post just persists

So even though we may fuss and fight
those that say they are leaving are full of shite

Cos here they will stay and carry on with the drama
until its time for another tiff and then out comes the llama!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Ok heres one ive made up this morning about arguments ....its a pisstake so dont anyone take offence its not aimed at anyone personally
> 
> TIFFS
> 
> ...


love it haha


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Did you wake up full of melted chocolate then


I bloody wish LOL :blink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Ok heres one ive made up this morning about arguments ....its a pisstake so dont anyone take offence its not aimed at anyone personally
> 
> TIFFS
> 
> ...


Takes the TOP poem prize for me! bloody hilarious and ain't that just true!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Takes the TOP poem prize for me! bloody hilarious and ain't that just true!


I think we all can identify with some part LOL


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Why do we give eggs on Easter Sunday.. somebody explain to me?? And what have bunnies got to do with it?


Easter itself was named after the Goddess Eostre (Ostara), and was deliberately set up to take place on her feast day. Her feast day was on the first full moon after the vernal equinox  and in AD325, the Council of Nicaea set the date of Easter as the Sunday following the paschal full moon, which is the full moon that falls on or after the vernal (spring) equinox. The date of Easter is still calculated in the same way to this day, which is why the feast moves about and is not on a fixed date each year.

The Easter bunny and Easter eggs - Eostre (and indeed many personifications of the Goddess) has long been associated with hares. The Easter bunny probably arose from the following ancient legend:

Eostre once found a bird, wounded, on the ground late in winter. To save its life, She transformed it into a hare. But the transformation was not a complete one. The bird took the appearance of a hare but retained the ability to lay eggs. The hare would decorate these eggs and leave them as gifts to Eostre. The Anglo-Saxon version of this is that Eostre is the friend of all children and to amuse them, She once changed her pet bird into a Hare. This hare laid brightly coloured eggs, which the Goddess gave to the children as gifts; hence today we have Easter bunnies bringing eggs to children.

When christianity began to spread into the land, it found the easiest way was to overwrite the old traditional festivals with its own spin - hence the festival of Ostara (which is a festival of rebirth) became Easter (the christian festival of rebirth)

So easter bunnies and easter eggs have nothing to do with christian myth at all - they have merely been adapted from the old religion to fit the new (which is why it seems such an improbable stretch to say that the easter egg represents the stone that was rolled away at the entrance to Jesus' tomb). And, incidentally, hot cross buns can also be traced back to Eostre. The tradition is derived from ancient Anglo-Saxons who baked small wheat cakes her honour on Her feast day.

Hope that explains it


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Good morning Everyone

Another lovely morning here in sunny wales.

This forum is my big family so this is a poem for you all. 

*Family I love*

My love is Joy to love my family
Family is sad and happy and love.
Family is fun and painful and pretty.
My family is like all families we have
love and we have happiness and tears
I love my hold family
My family is like angels who fly in sky
I am grateful that I have family that loves
me.
My family are kind and nice and fun to be
around
My family is painful like all familys are and
heart breaking and Evil sometimes
My family is heart breaking and deadly like
everyone else
Hey I can't stop loving my family not matter what
it coats in the family.
Way my family is just makes me want have family
with someone be as good as they are.
But God know I love my family
and our love is great to have in life
and even know they leave he world they still
a live in my hearts.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Good morning Everyone
> 
> Another lovely morning here in sunny wales.
> 
> ...


awww I love that sis


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Good morning Everyone
> 
> Another lovely morning here in sunny wales.
> 
> ...


thats lovely hun  xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

one i wrote last year

spring


spring time
should be upon us
instead its snow and hail

march and april
should be warm and bright
not dull and wet

baby lambs
in the fields
running wild

leaves on the trees
flowers in the field
and all looking green


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

one I wrote yrs ago too Lmao  guess it can be used for some people here 

Life is like an Island
We swim from shore to shore
We need someone to guide us
And thats what friends are for

They help us when we stumble
They point which way to go
They hide your deepest secrets
Friends always seem to know

Theyre to laugh and cry with
For good times and for bad
The years we share together
Are the years well always have


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I love the random postings
Especially on general chat
From bananas to BBQ's
a bit of this and that

The posts of current events
and debates that often follow
Not forgetting the bizzare
and the blasts from sleepyhollow 

I love the funny jokes
and the photos that you took
and the entertaining stories
Much better than some books

I like the "good morning" posts
It really starts the day
Much better than the arguments
Or those with nowt to say



( sleepyhollow hope you take this as just good fun - nothing horrible intended)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> one I wrote yrs ago too Lmao  guess it can be used for some people here
> 
> Life is like an Island
> We swim from shore to shore
> ...


Really like that one WL its lovely xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

There was once a woman from Leeds
Who swallowed a parket of seeds
With half an hour 
her boobs were a flower
and her Ar*ehole was covered in weeds


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

*P*et forums are us
*E*ach and everyone of us
*T*he times that we share

*F*orever they may last
*O*verlooking the abuse
*R*emembering the good times
*U*nderstanding the mods
*M*emorizing the laughs
*S*o misunderstood


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Two faced

I look around at all these clowns
with there smiles painted on their faces
no real emotion
there all just traces
of what we think we should feel
but been replaced with
make up
but you look good
even tho you don't
you'll never know
your just a model of broken stone
with pieces missing
you'll always feel alone
because no ones home
to console your ego
and your free to go
but you just can't leave
because behind closed doors
your as ugly as me
and you don't need
a mirror to see inside
and from yourself
it does no good to hide
because you'll always find
what was left behind
even if it's nothing
but let's forget what I just said
because your as beautiful
as water is wet in the sea
but it just reflects what it sees
no different than you and me
and I hate to be such the optimist
and how's that conversation with your other face
I hope you have a lot to say


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

You call yourself a friend, the next minute your not.
A two faced friend should be ashamed to be called a buddy.
I ask why, why, must we have a thing such as two faced friends?
Do they not see what they're doing.
For when they find out what they have done, they do not hear, the silent weeps.
For it might be the first time or even 200th time.
Why did they do that?...I trusted them
We try so much to understand.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy  wakes from slumber 
Time to use the magic number.
Check your posts if you would know
On whom the fairy does bestow .


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahhhh...some of the poems are getting too deep for me now...family, friends, models and stuff.

Let's roll back to basics...


If you're happy and you know it
Press the LIKE button 
If you're happy and you know it
Press the LIKE button 
If you're happy and you know it
And you really want to show it
If you're happy and you know it
Press the LIKE button 


:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

OK...this one is for _some_ of the jokers....

It's funny how you're always joking
When inside I know you're choking
On your tears from years gone by

Don't be afraid my friend
Your sadness has to end
I'll wipe your tears away
And dry your eyes.

I know you've come across an ocean
Made of tears and spilt emotions
That's OK, I'll be your sail.

Don't be afraid my friend
Our friendship will not end
Just keep on smiling
And you'll never fail.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> *P*et forums are us
> *E*ach and everyone of us
> *T*he times that we share
> 
> ...


who's a clever girl then, how clever all done with the letters from Pet Forum.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

classixuk said:


> OK...this one is for _some_ of the jokers....
> 
> It's funny how you're always joking
> When inside I know you're choking
> ...


That is quite touching, your a softy at heart ain't you


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is quite touching, your a softy at heart ain't you


Every day at 6.43pm it happens for 60 seconds before resuming to my normal self.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> who's a clever girl then, how clever all done with the letters from Pet Forum.


i was in the car earlier and it just came to me lol thats why i text u with it lmao


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Every day at 6.43pm it happens for 60 seconds before resuming to my normal self.


60 second wonder  your very premature in what you do then


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> OK...this one is for _some_ of the jokers....
> 
> It's funny how you're always joking
> When inside I know you're choking
> ...


thats really beautiful  ya got a kleenex


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> thats really beautiful  ya got a kleenex


Glad you read it.... 

Don't be afraid
Just take my hand 
I'll lead you through the dark
And show you to the light
Don't be afraid my friend
My devotion will not end
Your future's waiting and it's shining bright.

xxx

(It's starting to sound like a Christian hymn now LOL. If any priests put this to music on Sunday...I will sue your ass LOL)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Glad you read it....
> 
> Don't be afraid
> Just take my hand
> ...


[youtube_browser]giWalWKIOaA[/youtube_browser]

  yours will be better, go on do it ya know ya wanna


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> [youtube_browser]giWalWKIOaA[/youtube_browser]
> 
> yours will be better, go on do it ya know ya wanna


I'd need auto-tune! LOL

It's late here...3.30AM...I'm just about to retire for the evening.

Let me finish by writing a poem about you.

Diane
I'm a fan

xx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> I'd need auto-tune! LOL
> 
> It's late here...3.30AM...I'm just about to retire for the evening.
> 
> ...


pmsl

classixuk my friend
till the very end

hahaha


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> pmsl
> 
> classixuk my friend
> till the very end
> ...


Waterlily
Don't be silly
You just want
To see my willy


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Waterlily
> Don't be silly
> You just want
> To see my willy


classixuk go to bed
or I'll slap ya head


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

This thread is still running? :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> This thread is still running? :lol:


One of the best ones going for a while


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> classixuk go to bed
> or I'll slap ya head


Will you put your 
Leather jodphur
On your body
When you do me?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Will you put your
> Leather jodphur
> On your body
> When you do me?


Ahahaha  

How do I reply to this rubble
without getting myself in trouble


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> This thread is still running? :lol:


Of course this thread's still going
It shows no signs of slowing
Unless you dare to press 'report'
And act all upset and distraught.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Ahahaha
> 
> How do I reply to this rubble
> without getting myself in trouble


You should have more confidence
When trouble is your name
Forget about the consequence
Just do me all the same


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Of course this thread's still going
> It shows no signs of slowing
> Unless you dare to press 'report'
> And act all upset and distraught.


now who would be that lame ?
its only an internet game
oh yeah the ones I'm on ignore
must suck to be such a bore


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> You should have more confidence
> When trouble is your name
> Forget about the consequence
> Just do me all the same


Then come by here and take a seat
while I clean the dog **** from your feet


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Of course this thread's still going
> It shows no signs of slowing
> Unless you dare to press 'report'
> And act all upset and distraught.


Ha! Maybe I will....I have a bad case of thread envy lol :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> now who would be that lame ?
> its only an internet game
> oh yeah the ones I'm on ignore
> must suck to be such a bore


But they have feelings too
Them and all their little sidekicks
We're meant to know who's who,
Oh, and all turn into psychics!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

sleepyhollow said:


> Ha! Maybe I will....I have a bad case of thread envy lol :lol:


My threads got more posts then yours
Guess that means I'm the bomb
I'll downrate yours to keep my throne
ignoring the pleas to run along


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> My threads got more posts then yours
> Guess that means I'm the bomb
> I'll downrate yours to keep my throne
> ignoring the pleas to run along


Which thread is this you speak of?
Is it one by SleepyHollow?
The mods they should dispose of
They should do it by tomorrow.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Which thread is this you speak of?
> Is it one by SleepyHollow?
> The mods they should dispose of
> They should do it by tomorrow.


No the one star fairys
or her fans galore
I sit eagerly awaiting
her next rating install

:tongue_smilie:


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> No the one star fairys
> or her fans galore
> I sit eagerly awaiting
> her next rating install
> ...


Start a thread
That fills me with dread
And I will gladly one star it
And call you a git!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> No the one star fairys
> or her fans galore
> I sit eagerly awaiting
> her next rating install
> ...


That one star fairy
Starts no threads
She just rates down
Other ones instead.





sleepyhollow said:


> Start a thread
> That fills me with dread
> And I will gladly one star it
> And call you a git!


What type of subject
Would that be
Would you reject
Such things from me?


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> That one star fairy
> Starts no threads
> She just rates down
> Other ones instead.
> ...


It doesnt matter the title
Just something to enable 
A one star rating
Then I will be off dating


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

Okay I only got to page 22, after this I'll go back to reading. I've been battling with this site for the past three days, been locked out and error messaged to death. It's taken me an hour and a half to get this far! And I've been writing my own little ditty while I've waited each page to load, to the tune of 'Whiskey in the Jar'. I have to honestly say I've had nothing but good experiences on this board, I think you're all wonderful people and I've been totally bummed at not being able to get on here this past weekend.

Okay, here goes:

As I was trolling over
The interwebs a lookin'
I found these here pet forums
And the threads they were a cookin'

I bravely started posting
Some idiotic queries
And got some awesome answers
And some interesting theories

Bumble tine gimme wine dumma da
Whack fol ma daddy-o
Whack fol ma daddy-o
Biscuit's my avatar

Our Biscuit had behaviours
And advice was strongly given
I took it and it's helped us
In the life that we are livin'

I slowly went a lookin'
Through the threads where they would send me
And every one I posted in
Had members nice and friendly

Stumble here gimme beer dumma da
Whack fol ma daddy-o
Whack fol ma daddy-o
Biscuit\s my avatar

Now some are up in arms
About the meanies and they're weeping
And some are just like Katie dear
So sweet, but never sleeping

And me I like posting here
I'll never be complainin'
You'll not find better help than here
And it's so entertainin'

On the floor where's the door dumma da
Whack fol ma daddy-o
Whack fol ma daddy-o
Biscuit's my avatar


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sleepyhollow said:


> It doesnt matter the title
> Just something to enable
> A one star rating
> Then I will be off dating


Dating? Dating?
Your poem needs updating!

LMAO!


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

classixuk said:


> Dating? Dating?
> Your poem needs updating!
> 
> LMAO!


Now why didnt I think of using UPDATING!!!!  Would have been far better, I am crap at this! lol


----------



## sleepyhollow (Apr 17, 2011)

Jonesey said:


> Okay I only got to page 22, after this I'll go back to reading. I've been battling with this site for the past three days, been locked out and error messaged to death. It's taken me an hour and a half to get this far! And I've been writing my own little ditty while I've waited each page to load, to the tune of 'Whiskey in the Jar'. I have to honestly say I've had nothing but good experiences on this board, I think you're all wonderful people and I've been totally bummed at not being able to get on here this past weekend.
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> ...


The site is glitchy for me also! Its shows notifications that someone has posted, but takes a while before you can see the new post. Strange, and I get alot of error messages as well! Glad I am not alone!

Good poem by the way!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Jonesey said:


> Okay I only got to page 22, after this I'll go back to reading. I've been battling with this site for the past three days, been locked out and error messaged to death. It's taken me an hour and a half to get this far! And I've been writing my own little ditty while I've waited each page to load, to the tune of 'Whiskey in the Jar'. I have to honestly say I've had nothing but good experiences on this board, I think you're all wonderful people and I've been totally bummed at not being able to get on here this past weekend.
> 
> Okay, here goes:
> 
> ...





sleepyhollow said:


> The site is glitchy for me also! Its shows notifications that someone has posted, but takes a while before you can see the new post. Strange, and I get alot of error messages as well! Glad I am not alone!
> 
> Good poem by the way!


Great poem Jonesy! Not sure it can be beat...but here goes...

Jonesy got to 22
An error wouldn't let her through
The past 3 days 
Were hard as hell
And yet she did not
Bid farewell

She took her time
An hour and half
To write a poem
To make us laugh

Her experience
Is all good
Although she's bummed 
(Not by my wood!)

SleepyHollow did agree
That they too found 
The site glitchy

They're notified 
That someone posted
"It takes a while"
It should be noted

And yet despite they 
Find it strange
They're not alone
So not deranged

It gives them comfort
To be shown
They are alert
They're not alone.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy stretches wings ...
Time to do some naughty things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> One star fairy stretches wings ...
> Time to do some naughty things.


One Star Fairy is Here to Play
She's Bound to one Star you Today


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Have only read half of the thread but the poems made me literally laugh my tushy off. xxx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> One Star Fairy is Here to Play
> She's Bound to one Star you Today


The little fairy's here to stay, there's more than one around today.
I see them flit and fly and hover, some say their stars cause quite a bother.
But me? I like her sparkling wings, she makes me think of childhood things.
I like to read _their_ wails of woe's, when she stands upon their toes.

You always know when fairy nigh, for oft you hear their ego's cry ...
"How DARE she do it, mark me low? I am the GREATEST don't you know?"


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

The one star fairy is loving and giving
She dishes out one stars for a living

can only manage two liners!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The one star fairy is loving and giving
> She dishes out one stars for a living
> 
> can only manage two liners!


I think the shorter poems on here are the best anyway


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

she waves her wand over the site
choosing targets she dont like
thinking she is such a delight
when really she isnt that bright


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> she waves her wand over the site
> choosing targets she dont like
> thinking she is such a delight
> when really she isnt that bright


I see you have fashioned her in your own image Hun 

Only jesting of course


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> I see you have fashioned her in your own image Hun
> 
> Only jesting of course


hardly mate  I am slim if you must know  you ? hahaha just jesting


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

she waves her wand over the site
choosing targets she dont like
thinking she is such a delight
when really she isnt that bright

But brighter than the one's below, on which the star she does bestow ...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> she waves her wand over the site
> choosing targets she dont like
> thinking she is such a delight
> when really she isnt that bright
> ...


ahh so your the one star fairy ?  lol trust me rating threads like a child isnt bright


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> ahh so your the one star fairy ?  lol trust me rating threads like a child isnt bright


Oh I think the fey little creature has been around a lot longer than me


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

the one star fairy is alight
who cares really
not me so its alrite

ive gone past caring
so get of your bike
and take a hike


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

The one star fairy ain't that bright
No one here gives a sh*te
She can come on here and play away
We wont give her the time of day


Four lines!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

is that a wand i see
no really
i wanna see
please let me:tongue_smilie:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

The one star fairy 
is a right mary
she thinks she is ever so leary

Causing such a commotion 
but she is just a drop in the ocean

Cos we are not gonna let her win
everytime she strikes we are just gonna grin

For the one star fairy 
is really quiet sad
to not be like her we should all be glad

If we have a gripe 
we will say it out loud
of that fact we are most proud

So little fairy do your worst
just remember its you that is under a curse


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Im rubbish at poetry...but here goes: 

One star fairy lives on here, 
causing mayhem and mischief
and riots oh dear, 

seems to me, she needs a hobby
she prefers being under cover 
to being gobby.

I dont see how she gets a thrill, 
from causing others 
pain at will. 

if i were her id give up now, 
cause no one likes a sneaky cow!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

JJAK said:


> Im rubbish at poetry...but here goes:
> 
> One star fairy lives on here,
> causing mayhem and mischief
> ...


Thats a really good one LOL love it!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i agree its a brill poem


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
The One Star Fairy
Has not got a clue!


Must be full of shite!
Cos don't seem very bright!
Maybe needs a good [email protected]
The blooming old hag!

Go take a running jump
Cos you give everyone the hump
You need a good boot up the bum
And did you know you hum?

Go on - get out of here!
Can you hear us all jeer?
We dont want ya...
So toodle pip! (sorry ran out of rhyme!)


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

LOL LOL LOL

My friends just come round for a cuppa, she asked what this thread was so i explained and she just goes 

"Silly b*nt should take a flying f*ck at a rolling doughnut" 

Iv got no idea what it means but iv just spat tea all over the pc and about wet myself laughing.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

JJAK said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> My friends just come round for a cuppa, she asked what this thread was so i explained and she just goes
> 
> ...


means take a chance at hitting the rolling donut hole with sexual actions


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow some good poems on here heres mine then

The one star fairys really nice:skep:
she just gets in a muddle!

she gives her favourite threads one star
she dosent mean no trouble.

she thinks ones good and 5 is bad
so try not to get mad!

shes only out to cheer folk up
not out to make them sad.

yeah right!:devil:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to see I have started a trend 

Great poems and looks like everyone is having fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

The one star fairy ain't quite right
She were dropped on her head when a small wee mite
You need to humour her and feel sorry
Coz this sad fairy is off her trolley!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I want to breed my dog
As she's cute and oh so sweet
she has lovely markings
and great big fluffy feet

So I ventured into breeding
and asked "what do I do?"
and the responses came so quickly
and got me in a stew

Some seemed so very angry
and asked "why do you want to breed?"
You haven't done health tests
and we don't see the need

They said your dogs not proven
They said it wasn't fair
To put my dog at such a risk
And did I not care?

So I decided it's best not to
as I couldn't take the heat
so sorry guys no pups for you
with the great big fluffy feet


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy looketh on ... wonders where the humours gone.
Sees them moaning, pointing fingers ... gives a smile and thinks what whingers ...​


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Help my cat is pregnant I dont know what to do.
My kid didnt know when she let her out she did more than just the loo.
Shes 5 years old so plenty of age.
And looking in the "for sale" section of the paper moggies are all the rage.
I can make a handsome profit for £50 a cat.
Mum wont need a c-section, only pedigree's need that.

I came on here looking for pity and to put cute pictures on.
Not to be told my litter could be unhealthy they obviously dont know my one.
Shes big and strong and will have this litter just fine.
The kittens wont end up in rescues because they are one of mine.

So when I post my cat escaped the other day.
Dont come on and tell me to spay. 
I cant afford to do it.
And when you tell me I cant afford a c-section, I will throw a fit.
My cat is healthy dont you see? 
Only pedigree's need health testing so dont blame me!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Help my cat is pregnant I dont know what to do.
> My kid didnt know when she let her out she did more than just the loo.
> Shes 5 years old so plenty of age.
> And looking in the "for sale" section of the paper moggies are all the rage.
> ...


Brilliant 

Tell me the old,old story isn't it


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Tell me the old,old story isn't it


I am on a roll here....may do a dog pregnancy one next.

Want to do 1 poem of each excuse I have seen in the cat section.

-My kid let it out (very common).
-I didnt know she was in heat.
-I dont agree with spaying.
-I didnt know my male was entire.
-I cant afford to spay.
-I want some cute kittens.
-My cats perfectly healthy.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I am on a roll here....may do a dog pregnancy one next.
> 
> Want to do 1 poem of each excuse I have seen in the cat section.
> 
> ...


Please do, I've had such a laugh on this thread and I'd love to read more, will see what I can come up with but won't steal your ideas


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

WIsh I was better at poetry, some really lovely poems here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm the one star fairy 
And I'm here to say
Be nice to me
Or you will pay


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'm the one star fairy
> And I'm here to say
> Be nice to me
> Or you will pay


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh, that makes her sound quite menacing, I love it ... naughty fairy


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Poppy2011 said:


> WIsh I was better at poetry, some really lovely poems here.


Oh you don't have to be any good, just have a bit of fun


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Oh you don't have to be any good, just have a bit of fun


Have to get my thinking cap on


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Where I am the floor is cold. 
I am not even 1 year old. 
My breeder let her moggie out to breed.
Because they wanted money, not need.
My mum went through a horrid birth died after 2 days.
Was hand reared then sold first come first serve or so the advert says.
After 2 weeks my new owners wanted rid. 
Because they were pregnant with a kid. 
No one wanted me because I was badly bred.
I have 1 eye and a dodgy back leg.
I didnt ask to be born this way,
But sadly now this is my last day.
The rescue cant afford to keep me.
But the breeder didnt see.

Moggies are over bred. 
And many end up dead.
If only my mum was spayed.
Mine and her life would have been saved.
For now I die on a cold table with no one to hug.
While the needle goes in I long for the warm fire and comfy rug.

Because I am just another homeless cat.
So dont ever say my litter wont end like that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm the one star fairy
And I ain't quite right!
They locked me out in the rain one night!
Soaking wet my brain did be
It shrunk right down to the size of a pea!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Where I am the floor is cold.
> I am not even 1 year old.
> My breeder let her moggie out to breed.
> Because they wanted money, not need.
> ...


Many a true word spoken in jesT
rep coming you way for those wise words!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

She loves being on petforums
coz she hides behind a screen
and creates herself a fantasy life
as it can't be proven nor seen

She pretends she has an active life
Always drinking wine
Going out for meals and such
She thinks she's mighty fine

She never talk about her pets
Though think she knows it all
She never contributes that much
Unless she acts the fool

She never shares her photo
Coz she has an ugly face
A bit like her personality
which is just a disgrace

When she isn't logged on here
The forum so much fun
I wish she would go away
go on- do one!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mistakes we have made a few 
yes my cat is pregnant its true

I came on for advice on this litter
only to find everyone oh so bitter

I wish I could rewind back time
you may think I have committed a crime

But a pet forum I thought this was meant to be
where the experienced give their knowledge for free

Page after page of condemnation 
is not going to help or change the situation 

So YES tell me firmly but politely
there is no need to get all mighty

You have so much knowledge to share
and I understand its only because you care

But please dont turn me away
I only just joined today

help through this time 
dont just leave me to decline

I want you to mould me for the future
so I can pass on the word all our pets we should nuetuer.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> She loves being on petforums
> coz she hides behind a screen
> and creates herself a fantasy life
> as it can't be proven nor seen
> ...


Think I know who u on about! lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy she is laughing, at the fun she sure is having.
On this bright and sunny day, fairy games she starts to play 

Dancing round their head she teases, doing what the **** she pleases.
Loves to see them in tizzy  Time for fairy to get busy! ​


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

They fight in some threads
yet laugh in some others
when rubber hits the road
they band together like brothers

All here for different reasons
be it company or advice
salt and pepper natures
give this place some spice

Times I felt like leaving
from hurtful comments made
but pf is like a big family
some ya hug some ya whack with a spade 

:tongue_smilie:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> They fight in some threads
> yet laugh in some others
> when rubber hits the road
> they band together like brothers
> ...


LOL love that WL!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

So my dog is pregnant.
I let it off the lead.
How was I suppose to know that it would go and breed.
She 7 months old and pretty in every way.
Shes my beautiful girl named Kay.
She's pedigree of course and a rare example of the breed.
No she doesnt have the papers I didnt see the need.

The dog she mated with is bigger than her. 
But the pups will only be small they follow the mums size durr....
Of course she's had health checks what do you take me for?
No not health tests I paid enough to buy her why would I pay more?

There wont be any problems with birth or with my Kay.
I think I will take the vets word they see dogs every day.
Yes they are cross breed and could be in ill health,
But dont try to tell me I am doing it for myself.
Everyone knows that a dog calms down after a litter.
Of course I have the time, I will hire a puppy sitter.

I wont have a problem selling the puppies on the net.
I could make up a new name or lower the price I set.
I will make my money back and maybe a bit more.
Because I have a que of friends waiting at the door.

My puppies wont end up in a rescue or being really sick.
And if anyone tells me she needs a c-section they are taking the mick.
My dog is perfect in every way and whats wrong with making a bit of money?
No whelping box or special pregnant food, shes fed on crunchy nut honey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

If I had a hammer 
I would hammer on your head!
If I had a chisel
I would chisel at your thread!
But all I have is a lonely life
And trouble from the bloody wife

Yah! the one start fairy is a fella
A fella in a tutu

Em! can someone finish it for me please! it's more then my normal two liners!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If I had a hammer
> I would hammer on your head!
> If I had a chisel
> I would chisel at your thread!
> ...


LOL made me laugh! actually we DO keep saying SHE maybe it is a HE!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The sun is out, the weather fine, the one star fairy sips her wine.
She looks around and feels a pang for those within the little gang.
How sad to live a life so dreary, it makes her feel quite sad and teary.

That they should feel the need to moan, upon their pitying, pious throne.
She thinks their bitching rather crass ... so pours herself another glass. ​


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> The sun is out, the weather fine, the one star fairy sips her wine.
> She looks around and feels a pang for those within the little gang.
> How sad to live a life so dreary, it makes her feel quite sad and teary.
> 
> ...


You seem to always be in favour of the fairy !!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Mistakes we have made a few
> yes my cat is pregnant its true
> 
> I came on for advice on this litter
> ...


Repped  Not everyone with a pregnant pet wants money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> LOL made me laugh! actually we DO keep saying SHE maybe it is a HE!!!


Stranger things happen a Sea Suzy

which reminds me!
It were on the good ship venus!
By god you should have seen us
the statue head
Was a nude in bed
Sucking a red hot _ _ _ _ _


SHOCKING!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

If I had a hammer 
I would hammer on your head!
If I had a chisel
I would chisel at your thread!
But all I have is a lonely life
And trouble from the bloody wife

so ....

I'm sitting here and smiling, it's really so beguiling.
They think it is a fairy girl, who has their knickers in a twirl.
How further from truth it be, but I see them, they see not me.

I love this board, it is my home ... I am the little ONE STAR GNOME


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I finally have a theory on who the one star fairy is anyway  Loving the poems people!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Stranger things happen a Sea Suzy
> 
> which reminds me!
> It were on the good ship venus!
> ...


 love it


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I finally have a theory on who the one star fairy is anyway  Loving the poems people!


Your Theory you have to share!
All of use we say DARE
Let us know their name for real
And you can be the forum pearl!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish, I wish
I wasn't such a .... 
Big scaredy fish


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I traveled quite far. 
With my girl in the car.
We took her to have her tests,
To find out if breeding her is best.

The results came back all clear.
Now to find a stud dog, hopefully one near.
The closest suited for my girl is some 4 hours away.
This is going to take all day.
Took her down and waved onto the drive. 
I cant wait until we arrive.

The tie was great lasted a good while.
Must now have my vet on very close speed dial.
Sat up all night making pedigrees and puppy packs. 
Leaning over the whelping box with my bad back.
Paid out money for pregnancy food.
My girl doesnt want to eat that today she's in a cheeky mood.

The time has flown so quickly I hope it goes well.
Todays the day she due its going to be today I can tell.
Sitting by her side reading a good old book.
I have the bottle by my side incase they cant suck.

She's into labor and I can see the head.
This first puppy is lifeless the poor thing is dead.
The second puppy is breathing but only slight.
Keeping the puppy warm but mum is keeping it in sight. 
The next puppy is alive and looking well and good.
The final puppy is moving, I thought it was a dud. 

My girl is clinging to the dead pup.
I take it away she gets up.
How can I have put her through all of this.
She looks so tired, its the old her I miss.
The 3 live pups are doing well.
But if they survive only time will tell.
I sit by their side for weeks until its time.
Their is only 1 pup to be sold the other two are mine.
The total cost of the litter is £3000 thats fine.
I am only selling 1 puppy, which I really want to keep.
Knowing the pups are healthy is the only thing I reap. 
No money, no sleep. 
But I dont do things on the cheap.

If your going to breed you do it right.
You dont do it to pay for your flight. 
Your house stinks like poo and pee,
There are chewed up paper for as far as the eye can see.
Trips to the vet and long nights awake. 
But you do it all for the puppies sake.

That's what a good breeder should do.
I dont have a guilty conscience do you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

The one star fairy was all is a tizzy
Reading this thread had made her real dizzy
She said to herself Let them play 
Tomorrow I shall come and have my way!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Gratch said:


> I wish, I wish
> I wasn't such a ....
> Big scaredy fish


But what if you have got it wrong? And throw innocent fairy to the throng ...
Of baying, drooling members rotten, whose sense of humour they've forgotten.

A poor little fairy dies, amid the whoops and wails and cries. 
They've had their blood, they faced their fear .... but yet the one stars still appear ...​


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> But what if you have got it wrong? And throw innocent fairy to the throng ...
> Of baying, drooling members rotten, whose sense of humour they've forgotten.
> 
> A poor little fairy dies, amid the whoops and wails and cries.
> They've had their blood, they faced their fear .... but yet the one stars still appear ...​


A theory dear, that's all it is 
The little fairy shouldn't get in a tizz!
Even if I knew who it was, it's true,
I wouldn't throw anyone to the wolves!

(Not that I'm defending the fairy, boo hiss fairy!)


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Gratch said:


> A theory dear, that's all it is
> The little fairy shouldn't get in a tizz!
> Even if I knew who it was, it's true,
> I wouldn't throw anyone to the wolves!
> ...


That is good for it is said who kills a fairy lives in dread.
​


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

If things were to get so dire,
that I could draw the fairies ire,
The fairy should go take a break,
and maybe go eat some cake.
I am not a threat to you,
I just don't like what you do!
Are these poems meant to rhyme?
I seem to do it all the time!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fairy Fairy
Your quite contrary
how awful don't you know?


Fairy Fairy
Your not scary
So fly away now go!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i feel i should of attended my "how to write a good poem" lessons at 6th form when i was studying english lit....wudda come in handy right about...now!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

JJAK said:


> i feel i should of attended my "how to write a good poem" lessons at 6th form when i was studying english lit....wudda come in handy right about...now!


Oh no, just have a go and join in, love or loathe the one star fairy, for most of us it's just a laugh ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

I am sure if we ignored them, they would surely go away.
They are dead set on upsetting people's day.
Though I am not bothered about them very much.
They are still upsetting others, so they have not lost their touch.
They are getting a buzz from this thread and others. 
They click their mouse and hide under their covers.

They have no balls to say what they really feel.
So they do petty star rates its a raw deal.
They upset people to make them feel big and strong.
But they dont dare say anything because they know they are wrong.

So I am sure if we all ignore them they will surely go away.
Like a bee - on a hot summers day.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Fairy Fairy
> Your quite contrary
> how awful don't you know?
> 
> ...


One star fairy she is musing, why cocker thinks herself amusing?
Out her fairy tongue she'll poke while thinking cocker quite a joke.​


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Oh no, just have a go and join in, love or loathe the one star fairy, for most of us it's just a laugh ...


I don't think anyone reading or writing the poems is doing nothing but having a laugh- unless you don't have a sense of humour 

or do you think the one star fairy isn't laughing?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I don't think anyone reading or writing the poems is doing nothing but having a laugh- unless you don't have a sense of humour
> 
> or do you think the one star fairy isn't laughing?


I think most fairies have a very wicked sense of humour ... now gnomes, they are quite a different matter


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> One star fairy she is musing, why cocker thinks herself amusing?
> Out her fairy tongue she'll poke while thinking cocker quite a joke.​


No I'm not the only one who finds me amusing
That's why I get so many likes

But yet again sarcasm reigns
Can't you just take a hike


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> So I am sure if we all ignore them they will surely go away.
> Like a bee - on a hot summers day.


....i dont ignore them....i run around screaming.
whilst MIL tries to swat them with a news paper.....

But we cant do that with the one star fairy, surely?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

If you think this is such a laugh,
Why go ahead and try to clash?
Can't we all have a giggle please,
without trying to bring someone to their knees


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

There is only one place on the net I could spend my day.
Its a place called petforums and its a little.....what to say?
Some of the people are nice others not so. 
Its a place you can make friends in and learn things you didnt know.
You can argue with someone in one thread.
And be best friends in the next, you always forget what others once said.
Although we may not agree on many things on here.
I must say I hold your opinions dear.
For you have as much right to say what you say as I do.
And I must say there's no one I would rather hear it from than you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

JJAK said:


> ....i dont ignore them....i run around screaming.
> whilst MIL tries to swat them with a news paper.....
> 
> But we cant do that with the one star fairy, surely?


I must admit I dont sit still either.

Surely we could splat them?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I must admit I dont sit still either.
> 
> Surely we could splat them?


That would depend on if it classes as "cruelty to animals" (or humans? the fairy is abit of an animal....so iv heard?) 
*shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

JJAK said:


> That would depend on if it classes as "cruelty to animals" (or humans? the fairy is abit of an animal....so iv heard?)
> *shrugs shoulders*


I think you would call them Nature Spirits


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fairies are nice so think we are using the wrong description for our one star rater.

Maybe we should re-name and call it one star troll


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Fairies are nice so think we are using the wrong description for our one star rater.
> 
> Maybe we should re-name and call it one star troll


Don't be looking at this troll to blame though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

*We now know who the 1 star fairy is.....*









:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> *We now know who the 1 star fairy is.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nah that's far too good looking


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am the latest trend
I am the latest fad
I now have my owners
my new mum and my dad

My dad is a show-off
He really struts his stuff
That is why I was picked
I make him seem so tough

I am in my family home
I am fitting in so well
mum and dad are excited
as her tummy starts to swell

A few months later
and finally he is here!!
But I dont get to see him
I am not even allowed near

Have I done something wrong
to now make you upset
I promise not to hurt the baby
I want to be a good pet

Its dad who used to walk me
now a stranger wants to do it today
My dad signs some papers
and says 'just take him away'


The thing that really gets me
what I just cant understand
I am only 7 months old
The baby was already in the plan

Why get a dog, if you couldnt cope, 
when the baby was due
I did the maths, Its not that hard
I guess I am smarter than you




(An attempt )


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Nah that's far too good looking












That's more like it..


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> That's more like it..


 Brilliant


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> *We now know who the 1 star fairy is.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow a gnome dressed as fairy 

So it was a man after all


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy youre tinker, some would say a little stinker.
But it cannot be denied, you have got them truly fried.
Their little fingers, they are clicking, on the keyboard choice words picking.

Do they think you give a jot, that their brains are full of grot?
You still smile and dance and sing and touch their threads with fairy wing.

With wings as soft and light as feather, you bless them with a little treasure.
Something special, something sweet, a one star blessing at their feet.​


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Wow a gnome dressed as fairy
> 
> So it was a man after all


Or a very butch woman


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

If it's the one star fairy you all await!
You'll have a task upon your plate!
She ain't pretty
She ain't kind!
She's just one big pain thy behind!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> One star fairy youre tinker, some would say a little stinker.
> But it cannot be denied, you have got them truly fried.
> Their little fingers, they are clicking, on the keyboard choice words picking.
> 
> ...


Wow you must be the one star fairy ( troll) greatest fan. Doing so many poems in her favour.

Your not on commission are you?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ive found the Fairy!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive found the Fairy!!!


Just how I imagined her


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairly small and sweet, sparkles dancing round your feet.
Tinkerbelle could never be as lovely, chaste and sweet as thee.

Your looks and charm they do beguile, and oh that lovely fairy smile.
We only wonder from afar, just why you cast that lone, lone star 

Some call you ugly, why do they dither? ... They look into their own glass mirror.​


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> One star fairly small and sweet, sparkles dancing round your feet.
> Tinkerbelle could never be as lovely, chaste and sweet as thee.
> 
> Your looks and charm they do beguile, and oh that lovely fairy smile.
> ...


Don't think anyone has been dithering!! we have all been straight to the point


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> One star fairy she is musing, why cocker thinks herself amusing?
> Out her fairy tongue she'll poke while thinking cocker quite a joke.​


There we have it  stooping low enough to mention names and make this thread a nasty one, when everyone else was just having a laugh and anonymously having digs. Not surprised at all.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> There we have it  stooping low enough to mention names and make this thread a nasty one, when everyone else was just having a laugh and anonymously having digs. Not surprised at all.


So having (not) so anonymous digs are okay


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> So having (not) so anonymous digs are okay


Yep .......


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

*The status dog story*

My name doesnt matter or so it seems.
We walk down the street and people scream.
My owner is a big man but only young. 
He seems to be very handy with his tongue.
We walk together down the street,
Me the dog no one wants to meet.

I am a big strong boy with the world at his paws.
My owner bought me against the law.
My owner tells me to bite on command,
All I want to do is be stroked by hand.
He pushes me and shouts until I growl and bark.
And he puts me in the yard at dark.
Outside I sit and wait for the door, 
Seeing my owner I want nothing more.

One day he tells me to bite.
Later a knock on the door 9 pm at night.
Men march in one by one.
The next thing I know my owner is gone.
I am roped up and dragged off to a cage.
Where I am told about the next stage.
I am an illigal breed whatever that means.
Something apparently is in my gene's.
I want nothing more than a loving family and home.
My owner didnt care enough and now I am alone.

A year or two in a cage and then put to sleep.
Why? Because he didnt want me to keep.
He wanted to use me to scare people and bite.
And now the end of my life is in sight.
I only wanted to please him, my owner, my dad.
But because of my breed he made me look bad.

So now I say goodbye to my life,
Because a dog is now more common use than a knife.
I am a pet thats all I wanted to be.
That choice was taken away from me.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> There we have it  stooping low enough to mention names and make this thread a nasty one, when everyone else was just having a laugh and anonymously having digs. Not surprised at all.


She cannot help but resort to such tactics. If it makes her feel big to name me and have a dig then let her do it.

Yes I thought it sad that she had to stoop to those levels.

We are all having fun and nobody has addressed a poem personally.

But I'm not bothered WL just find it pathetic.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Ive found the Fairy!!!


:lol: And here's their trusty accomplice!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy shakes her wings, thinks of wine and happy things.
Folds her wings and has a sit, ponders on the hypocrite.

Wonder why their standards double, when they hope to make some trouble.
Gives a sigh and flits away, let's the righteous have their say ...​


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> She cannot help but resort to such tactics. If it makes her feel big to name me and have a dig then let her do it.
> 
> Yes I thought it sad that she had to stoop to those levels.
> 
> ...


Unless someone has a guilty conscience theres no reason to take it as if its about them, food for thought


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> *The status dog story*
> 
> My name doesnt matter or so it seems.
> We walk down the street and people scream.
> ...


That's a good one


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

I can't read all of that shetlandlover  So sad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

The one star fairy's gone on strike!
She got her wand trapped in her bike!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The one star fairy's gone on strike!
> She got her wand trapped in her bike!


That wand of hers it is so mangled, she'll have to get something new fangled.
A laser, that would be fun, to make the members scream and run.​


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

As she sits and judges threads
upon her wand she gazes at times
Her secret isnt as hidden as she thinks
stuffing it where the sun never shines

she has no one to comfort her
or ease her drunk desire for it
so her and her wand have a thing
explains why she is so anal about sh*t


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Our fairy feels the hordes are closing, snapping, frothing, roaring, moaning.
Ugly now the mob moves closer, hoping now to trap and roast her.

Fairy knows they will not catch her, shows her b*m and roars with laughter


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> That wand of hers it is so mangled, she'll have to get something new fangled.
> A laser, that would be fun, to make the members scream and run.​


*The wand of hers it is so mangled, she'll have to get something new fangled

A laser, that would be fun, unless it got rammed up her bum*


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

The fairy now is all a dither!
The actions of some have made her quiver!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Our fairy feels the hordes are closing, snapping, frothing, roaring, moaning.
> Ugly now the mob moves closer, hoping now to trap and roast her.
> 
> Fairy knows they will not catch her, shows her b*m and roars with laughter


 Please be careful as the word "roast" can have sexual meaning:lol::lol:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> The fairy now is all a dither!
> The actions of some have made her quiver!


Fairy fears for life, feels the anger, hate and strife.
But the peasants make her laugh, lifts her glass and has a quaff.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Surely a fairy shouldn't be drinking and flying


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


>


Hilarious


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fairys are normally kind and oh so pretty
but this one has a soul as dark as a jitty ( fook knows I couldnt think of word pmsl_

They take pleasure in making others feel sad
targeting threads and rating as bad

What makes a fairy act this way
is she just having a bad day?

Or maybe she is just lonely and feels frustrated in life
maybe thats why she enjoys causing others so much strife

Maybe she is trying to vent her frustration 
and is hellbent on causing alienation

Whatever the case 
let us all embrace!

The fairy will do her work even if we vent
on causing ruction she is bent

For if we fuss and fight within 
then the one star fairy will win


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Fairys are normally kind and oh so pretty
> but this one has a soul as dark as a jitty ( fook knows I couldnt think of word pmsl_
> 
> They take pleasure in making others feel sad
> ...


Sounds more like a gnome to be honest ...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Sounds more like a gnome to be honest ...


Maybe its one of snow whites dwarfs!!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> Maybe its one of snow whites dwarfs!!!!


Which would perhaps mean, she is dishing the dirt


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Which would perhaps mean, she is dishing the dirt


Snow white was good though


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

One star fairy how she giggles, as they grab the worm she wiggles...
What the peasants cannot know, one star fairy's not alone.

But for now she'll let them grizzle, sighs and see's it start to drizzle.
Time to curl up in her flower, time to let go of her power.
Time to put the wand to bed, time to rest her weary head.

How the peasants run and hide, knowing time not on thier side.
But for now the fairy sleeping ...they see not the creature creeping.

Slowly from his earthen lair, something stirs and gasps for air.
Darkest gnome from lands afar, comes with shining, twinkling star ...​


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

one is so sad
to take offence
especially so open

come and have some fun
we love it here
and so could the one star fairy


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> one is so sad
> to take offence
> especially so open
> 
> ...


I would imagine who has ever given a one star rating has smiled at this 

And who REALLY knows who the fairies are, guess that party of the joke?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

The fairy stood on the burning deck
its wings were all a quiver
then it came to her, why the heck
Should she just stand and dither!


let the star wars begin!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

let the star wars begin!:eek:[/QUOTE said:


> Now that should have been the title for this thread
> 
> Rep for that methinks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

who knows
who the star fairy is
do we really care
could be anyone of us
to be fair


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I always doubted the fairy was alone,
it takes more than one woman to develop a vicious bone.
There's atleast two, I would say,
that sit and gigle and bitch away.
Well go ahead and one star away,
One star me, make my day!
I would be amused to know I'd drawn your ire,
Atleast it's different from those that want to set me on fire.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a secret I must tell
That one star fairy she does smell
Not just B.O that's bad enough
But of putrid and hatefulness

She not alone she has a clan
It's part of their cunning plan
They think it's good to cause such friction
To mock other's is their addiction

So one star fairies have your way
and rate the poster have your say
But it only shows your so vain
To think that you are causing pain

Alas I fear it's for you we weep
For no warmth from you does seep
A dark soul no bright light
Beat your wings and now take flight.


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow, who'd have thought Pet Forums had so many budding bards?!  Keep it coming...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

shibby said:


> Wow, who'd have thought Pet Forums had so many budding bards?!  Keep it coming...


I know there has been some really good ones!!!

Ive quite enjoyed making some up actually!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I have a secret I must tell
> That one star fairy she does smell


Just wait until the gnome kicks off tonight Hun, you ain't smelt nothing yet


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I know there has been some really good ones!!!
> 
> Ive quite enjoyed making some up actually!


There has! It's been fun reading through 'em :biggrin:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> I know there has been some really good ones!!!
> 
> Ive quite enjoyed making some up actually!


Best thread I've seen on here, some great input, the good, the bad and the downright ugly :lol:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Just wait until the gnome kicks off tonight Hun, you ain't smelt nothing yet


But they are happy chappies with red rosy cheeks who sit in your garden and do stuff with wheel barrows or fishing


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> But they are happy chappies with red rosy cheeks who sit in your garden and do stuff with wheel barrows or fishing


Not this one.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Not this one.


Is he upset coz he got left on the shelf?
whilst the other went to their homes.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Is he upset coz he got left on the shelf?
> whilst the other went to their homes.


Ask him tonight.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Ask him tonight.


Are they going to have the guts to come forward and unmask themselves?  I have a confession to make..... I am the 5 star fairy.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Are they going to have the guts to come forward and unmask themselves?


I hope not, that would spoil the fun ... and the thread


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i doubt all will show there face , who cares any more :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> i doubt all will show there face , who cares any more :tongue_smilie:


So we won't be seeing you on this thread again


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Are they going to have the guts to come forward and unmask themselves?  I have a confession to make..... I am the 5 star fairy.


You really mean that I have kept it hidden for so long! you seriously that not work out that I, DT, AM the one star fairy

I knew that acting school would pay off oneday!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

some members wont know the member ive wrote this poem about but she was special


We knew her just a fleeting time
but soon our hearts she won

cos from her words a light did shine
with warmth and care and Fun

So Sammy if youre looking down forget you we could Never!
your friends remember 'Minni Girl' for Always and Forever. Xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> some members wont know the member ive wrote this poem about but she was special
> 
> We knew her just a fleeting time
> but soon our hearts she won
> ...


I knows Noush (cryin)
xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> So we won't be seeing you on this thread again


whys that going to stop me :nono::ciappa:. dont get rid of me that easy


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> some members wont know the member ive wrote this poem about but she was special
> 
> We knew her just a fleeting time
> but soon our hearts she won
> ...


That is lovely noush. I never got chance to speak to her but from what I have heard she was lovely, you will always be remembered Sammy.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

danielled said:


> That is lovely noush. I never got chance to speak to her but from what I have heard she was lovely, you will always be remembered Sammy.


aw thank you Dan, you would have loved her aswell


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> aw thank you Dan, you would have loved her aswell


How could anyone not Noush! Her humour were infectious!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You really mean that I have kept it hidden for so long! you seriously that not work out that I, DT, AM the one star fairy
> 
> I knew that acting school would pay off oneday!


Scuse me you dropped your necklace


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Scuse me you dropped your necklace


Was wundering where I left that! thought I could have dropped it in a thread!
Can you stick in in the post please!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Best thread I've seen on here, some great input, the good, the bad and the downright ugly :lol:


Very true! now dont put yourself down like that!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Was wundering where I left that! thought I could have dropped it in a thread!
> Can you stick in in the post please!


Corz I will, but as long as you give me 5 stars on my next thread ok. 

Have I got the address right?

"One Star Depot",
1 Fairy Dust Avenue,
Wands..worth, (lol)
Waving.
DT11 1STR


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Corz I will, but as long as you give me 5 stars on my next thread ok.
> 
> Have I got the address right?
> 
> ...


Spot on!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets keep this going a bit longer 

Inspired by my recent visit to the Cat Breeding Section:


I am Miss High and Mighty
And my cat's a pedigree
That means I can say what I like
But you cannot to me.

My parents never raised me 
To speak with neutrality
When it comes to kitty welfare
You should try to be like me.

I have my fans a plenty
They 'like' every post I make
They're oh so very friendly
(In real life I have no mates).

My attitude is sharper
Than a freshly sharpened knife
'Cos I'm not here to barter
When it comes to feline life

It's my way or the highway
And my put-downs are so awesome
You'll either see it my way
Or I'll run you off this forum.

I am Miss High and Mighty
And my cat's a pedigree
I pity both you and your mog
You'll never be like me.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> some members wont know the member ive wrote this poem about but she was special
> 
> We knew her just a fleeting time
> but soon our hearts she won
> ...


I am sure she is shining down on her PF friends, beautiful poem Noushka

Here's a peom I wrote out of Love and Hate its self explanitory

Ode to Addison Wakefield

As you get to talk to your family
We get to talk to a grave
...
As you get to smile at your loved ones
We get to cry at his name

As you get to live your life
We get to memorialize the life that he lived

As you get to think you are special
We get to know that he was

As you get older and wiser the nightmares will come
We get to count our blessings and watch our Grandchildren run

As you get closer to Heaven you will be turned back
We get to know that Lyle is there forgiving your act

UNITED WE STAND...JUSTICE FOR LYLE


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> I am sure she is shining down on her PF friends, beautiful poem Noushka
> 
> Here's a peom I wrote out of Love and Hate its self explanitory
> 
> ...


And that just brought me right back down to earth.. 
Jill I don't know what to say.. Big Hugs xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> And that just brought me right back down to earth..
> Jill I don't know what to say.. Big Hugs xxx


22 months tomorrow actually got the urgent phone call at 2:37 am


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> 22 months tomorrow actually got the urgent phone call at 2:37 am


Jill that is such a piercing poem, sending hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I am sure she is shining down on her PF friends, beautiful poem Noushka
> 
> Here's a peom I wrote out of Love and Hate its self explanitory
> 
> ...


That brought a lump to my throat, it makes you remember to cherish every thing you have as it could be taken from you at any time...and your right Jill, your grandkids keep you going and in "them" you have Lyle smiling, comforting, and looking over you each and every day. R.I.P Lyle xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

canuckjill said:


> 22 months tomorrow actually got the urgent phone call at 2:37 am


And it will always seem like yesterday Jill.

A hug from me too.
Regards
DT


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> 22 months tomorrow actually got the urgent phone call at 2:37 am


And THIS puts it all into perspective!!! there are far more important things in life to get upset about, things that really mean something and are detrimental to our lives .......than a one star fairy .......hugs Jill you are one incredibly brave lady.xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> I am sure she is shining down on her PF friends, beautiful poem Noushka
> 
> Here's a peom I wrote out of Love and Hate its self explanitory
> 
> ...


thank you xxx

aw your poem is so poignent it cant have been easy for you to write, i hope wakefield gets a chance to read it Jill and realise the heartache hes caused, sending more big ((((hugs)))) your way xxxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I wrote it at the court house waiting for my other kids, he hasn't seen it but his friends have cause its on Lyles memory page on face book. I never used facebook much before this, but its like leaving him a message. Because he is in jail for Manslaughter it is not considered slander


----------

